# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجمعة لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق

## أفلااطون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 تأمل معي أخي يا رعاك الله .

جاء في مسلم :
حَدَّثَنِي سُرَيْجُ بْنُ يُونُسَ حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ أَبْجَرَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ وَاصِلِ بْنِ حَيَّانَ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو وَائِلٍ خَطَبَنَا عَمَّارٌ فَأَوْجَزَ وَأَبْلَغَ فَلَمَّا نَزَلَ قُلْنَا يَا أَبَا الْيَقْظَانِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتَ وَأَوْجَزْتَ فَلَوْ كُنْتَ تَنَفَّسْتَ , فَقَالَ إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ (إِنَّ طُولَ صَلَاةِ الرَّجُلِ وَقِصَرَ خُطْبَتِهِ مَئِنَّةٌ مِنْ فِقْهِهِ فَأَطِيلُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَاقْصُرُوا الْخُطْبَةَ وَإِنَّ مِنْ الْبَيَانِ سِحْرًا)
حَدَّثَنَا حَسَنُ بْنُ الرَّبِيعِ وَأَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْأَحْوَصِ عَنْ سِمَاكٍ عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ قَالَ كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَكَانَتْ صَلَاتُهُ قَصْدًا وَخُطْبَتُهُ قَصْدًا .
وحَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ وَابْنُ نُمَيْرٍ قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ حَدَّثَنَا زَكَرِيَّاءُ حَدَّثَنِي سِمَاكُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ قَالَ : كُنْتُ أُصَلِّي مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الصَّلَوَاتِ فَكَانَتْ صَلَاتُهُ قَصْدًا وَخُطْبَتُهُ قَصْدًا .
وفي مستدرك الحاكم قال :
حدثنا عبد الباقي بن قانع الحافظ ، ثنا أحمد بن القاسم بن مساور الجوهري ، ثنا سعيد بن سليمان الواسطي ، ثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الملك بن أبجر ، حدثني أبي ، عن واصل بن حبان ، عن أبي وائل قال : خطبنا عمار بن ياسر فأبلغ وأوجز فقلنا : يا أبا اليقظان ، لقد أبلغت وأوجزت ، فقال : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : « إن طول الصلاة ، وقصر الخطبة مئنة من فقه الرجل ، فأطيلوا الصلاة ، وأقصروا الخطبة » « صحيح على شرط الشيخين ، ولم يخرجاه بهذه السياقة .
وفي صحيح ابن حبان :
أخبرنا أبو يعلى ، حدثنا سريج بن يونس ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الملك بن أبجر ، عن أبيه ، عن واصل بن حيان ، قال : قال أبو وائل ، خطبنا عمار بن ياسر ، فأوجز وأبلغ ، فلما نزل قلنا : يا أبا اليقظان ، لقد أبلغت وأوجزت ، فلو كنت تنفست ، فقال : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : « إن طول صلاة الرجل وقصر خطبته مئنة من فقه الرجل ، فأطيلوا الصلاة ، واقصروا الخطبة ، وإن من البيان سحرا » قال الأرنؤوط : إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم .

وعند البيهقي :
أخبرنا أبو طاهر الفقيه ، أنا أبو بكر الفحام ، نا محمد بن يحيى ، نا عبد الرزاق ، نا سفيان ، عن الأعمش ، عن أبي وائل ، عن عمرو بن شرحبيل قال : قال عبد الله بن مسعود : « إن طول الصلاة ، وقصر الخطبة مئنة من فقه الرجل يقول علامة »
وعند الطبراني:
 َحدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن النَّضْرِ الأَزْدِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بن عَمْرٍو، حَدَّثَنَا زَائِدَةُ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بن أَبِي خَالِدٍ، عَنْ قَيْسٍ، قَالَ: كَانَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ يَقُولُ:"أَحْسِن  ُوا هَذِهِ الصَّلاةَ، وَاقْصُرُوا هَذِهِ الْخُطَبَ " .
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو خَلِيفَةَ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن كَثِيرٍ، حَدَّثَنَاسُفْي  َانُ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ، عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بن شُرَحْبِيلَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ:"طُولُ الصَّلاةِ، وَقِصَرُ الْخُطْبَةِ مَئِنَّةٌ مِنْ فِقْهِ الرَّجُلِ"
حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بن النَّضْرِ الأَزْدِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بن عَمْرٍو، حَدَّثَنَا زَائِدَةُ، عَنِ الأَعْمَشِ، عَنْ شَقِيقٍ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بن شُرَحْبِيلَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ، قَالَ:"طُولُ الصَّلاةِ، وَقِصَرُ الْخُطْبَةِ مَئِنَّةٌ مِنْ فِقْهِ الرَّجُلِ"  .

       وقد كان رسول الله  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في صلاة الجمعة ، بـ سبح اسم ربك الأعلى ، و هل أتاك حديث الغاشية , كما ثبت عند مسلم وأحمد وأبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه وابن خزيمة والبغوي وابن حبان . وربما قرأ بـ سورة الجمعة ، وإذا جاءك المنافقون .كما ثبت في الموطأ وعند مسلم أحمد وأبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه وابن خزيمة وابن حبان والدارمي والبغوي وغيرهم .



وإذا كان مما لا مماراة فيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفقه العلماء وأعلم الفقهاء , وكانت صلاته صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ فيها بما علمت فقد تيقنا أن هذا القدر هو المقصود بقوله (طول الصلاة) , وبالتالي فإن الفقه يقتضي أن تكون الخطبة أقل من وقت قراءة "الجمعة" و"المنافقون" , أو "سبح اسم ربك الأعلى" و "والغاشية" , وبالتالي إذا تأملت وجدت أن خطبته صلى الله عليه وسلم لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق . وهذا والله عين الفقه , ومقتضى الأثر والنظر , وقد كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في طور تأسيس الدولة الإسلامية وتعليم الناس أمور دينهم ونقلهم من شوائب الكفر إلى نور الإيمان وكان هذا هو حال خطبته وصلاته (فهل من مدكر) , والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى من أحيا سنته ولازم هديه

----------


## ابن الرومية

أخي الكريم الا يكون هذا تسرعا منك في الجزم...فلا الحديث يدل دلالة قاطعة على مقارنة الصلاة بالخطبة بل قد يكون طول هذه أو قصر تلك بالمقارنة مع امثالها...و لا أن المعني هو وقت القراءة في الصلاة فقط...و لا حتى ان قراءته للسور المذكورة بمثل ما ذكره ابن الجزري في كيفية القراءة و تهجي العرب لكلامها لا يتجاوز الثلاث  دقائق التي لن تستغرق و الحال هذه حتى خطبة الحاجة ...و الله أعلم

----------


## أفلااطون

شكرا الله لك ... وبارك الله فيك أخي... 

عند التأمل يظهر لك أمران : 
أولهما : أن دلالة الاقتران تدل على أن المقصود بالمقدار ما يتعلق بالصلاة والخطبة .
وثانيهما : لن تجد ضابطا للطول ولا للقصر , لنسبيتها من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى لأنه لم يرد في الشرع ما يدل على الخطبة القصيرة من الطويلة . فحمل الطول والقصر على ما في الحديث أولى من تلمس ذلك في العرف  .

يبقى أن يقال : قد علم من النصوص التي ذكرت ومن غيرها أن خطبته صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت قصدا , وهو المطلوب .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

ليس في الحديث أن الخطبة أقصر من الصلاة، وإنما المذكور هو (تقصير الخطبة) و(تطويل الصلاة).
أما النسبة بين هذين فلا ذكر لها في الحديث.
وهذا ما قرره أهل العلم كالنووي في شرح مسلم.
فالمراد تقصير الخطبة بالنسبة إلى معهود الخطب عندهم، وتطويل الصلاة بالنسبة إلى معهود الصلوات عندهم، هذا هو الواضح الجلي.

ثم إننا لو سلمنا جدلا أن المراد ما تقول، فإن قراءة هاتين السورتين تستغرق نحوا من سبع دقائق بخلاف باقي الصلاة.

فإذا أخذنا بظاهر حديث البراء أن الركوع والسجود والقيام والقعود قريب من السواء، دل هذا على أن الصلاة كاملة كانت قريبا من نصف ساعة، فيناسب هذا أن تكون الخطبة ثلث ساعة، ولا إشكال في ذلك.
ولكن يبدو أنك تظن أن صلاة النبي مثل صلاة كثير من أئمة زماننا هذا الذين يجعلون القراءة هي معظم الصلاة، وهو خطأ.

----------


## أفلااطون

من أين لنا أن المقصود بالطول والقصر ما هو معهود عندهم ؟ ثم ما هو المعهود عندهم حتى يحمل الوارد في النص عليه ؟ 
هذا من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى فإن مما هو متقرر أن تفسير النص بما ورد فيه مما قد يبين إجمالا أو يقيد مطلقا أو يخصص عموما أولى من حمله على ما ورد في غيره من النصوص فضلا عن حمله على العرف الذي اختلف في مدى صحة الاستدلال به , خصوصا وأن النسبية في العرف تجعل الأمر أشبه بعدم ورود النص , إذ يلزم من ذلك الدور كما لا يخفى على متأمل .
وتأمل معي ما رواه أحمد قال :
حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ وَيَحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ حَدَّثَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ عَنْ سِمَاكِ بْنِ حَرْبٍ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ جَابِرَ بْنَ سَمُرَةَ يَقُولُ
كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُصَلِّي الصَّلَوَاتِ كَنَحْوٍ مِنْ صَلَاتِكُمْ الَّتِي تُصَلُّونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلَكِنَّهُ كَانَ يُخَفِّفُ كَانَتْ صَلَاتُهُ أَخَفَّ مِنْ صَلَاتِكُمْ وَكَانَ يَقْرَأُ فِي الْفَجْرِ الْوَاقِعَةَ وَنَحْوَهَا مِنْ السُّوَرِ
الأمر الآخر : القول بأن صلاته عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت قريبا من نصف الساعة مما يحتاج إلى استدلال . خصوصا مع ما قد علم من حثه صلى الله عليه وسلم الأئمة على التيسير , وقوله (من أم الناس فليخفف) كما في الصحيحين وغيرهما . وظاهر هذا الحديث وجوب التخفيف من الأئمة . فإذا نظرت : وجدته صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر بالتخفيف , ويجعل طول الصلاة من الفقه , ولا يمكن أن يتعارض أمره عليه الصلاة والسلام , فيبقى أن ينظر في صلاته لنعلم التطويل المطلوب فوجدناه (سبح و الغاشية) , ومن المحال أن يطلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تخفيف الصلاة معللا ذلك بأن فيهم (الصَّغِيرَ وَالْكَبِيرَ وَالضَّعِيفَ وَالْمَرِيضَ ) ثم يأمر بخلاف ذلك في الخطبة مع أن العلة واحدة , والحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما .

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك

أرجو أن لا تتسرع في الحكم والاستنباط، ولا سيما فيما تستخرجه بنفسك.




> من أين لنا أن المقصود بالطول والقصر ما هو معهود عندهم؟


أي نص من النصوص الشرعية ينبغي حمله على المعهود عندهم، هذا هو الأصل الذي لا ينبغي أن ينازع فيه أحد؛ لأن الخطاب من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم موجه إلى الصحابة، ومن المحال أن يخاطب العاقل قوما عقلاء بغير ما هو معهود عندهم.
هذا هو الأصل، ولا يخرج عن هذا الأصل إلا بدليل أرجح منه.
وهو أصل عام في كل شيء، في الألفاظ اللغوية والأمور العرفية وغيرها، فلا يصح في عقل عاقل مثلا أن أفسر كلاما وجهه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للصحابة إلا بما هو معروف عند الصحابة من اللغة، وكذلك في العرف.
فالخلاصة أن القدح في هذا الأصل لا يستقيم بحال، فدعه وتكلم في غيره.




> ثم ما هو المعهود عندهم حتى يحمل الوارد في النص عليه؟


لا يلزمنا جواب هذا السؤال، فلم يقع فيه النقاش أصلا، وإنما وقع في بيان معنى الحديث، وأنه ليس فيه أصلا ما يدل على ما تقول، إلا الدعوى المجردة.




> هذا من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى فإن مما هو متقرر أن تفسير النص بما ورد فيه مما قد يبين إجمالا أو يقيد مطلقا أو يخصص عموما أولى من حمله على ما ورد في غيره من النصوص فضلا عن حمله على العرف الذي اختلف في مدى صحة الاستدلال به , خصوصا وأن النسبية في العرف تجعل الأمر أشبه بعدم ورود النص , إذ يلزم من ذلك الدور كما لا يخفى على متأمل .


تفسير النص بما ورد فيه من اللازم الذي لا محيد عنه، ولكن ليس بما يتوهمه المتوهم من النص ثم يحسب أنه هو معنى النص!!
فأنت توهمت معنى معينا في النص فأردت أن تلصقه به، مع أن النص لا يدل على هذا المعنى.
فيجب عليك أن تثبت بالبرهان أن المعنى الذي حملت عليه النص هو المفهوم منه، لا بمجرد الدعوى المجردة المقابلة بنظيرها من جماهير العلماء.




> وتأمل معي ما رواه أحمد قال :
> حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ وَيَحْيَى بْنُ آدَمَ حَدَّثَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ عَنْ سِمَاكِ بْنِ حَرْبٍ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ جَابِرَ بْنَ سَمُرَةَ يَقُولُ
> كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُصَلِّي الصَّلَوَاتِ كَنَحْوٍ مِنْ صَلَاتِكُمْ الَّتِي تُصَلُّونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلَكِنَّهُ كَانَ يُخَفِّفُ كَانَتْ صَلَاتُهُ أَخَفَّ مِنْ صَلَاتِكُمْ وَكَانَ يَقْرَأُ فِي الْفَجْرِ الْوَاقِعَةَ وَنَحْوَهَا مِنْ السُّوَرِ


هذا المنقول دليل عليك لا لك!!
لأن جابرا رضي الله عنه بين للتابعين كيفية صلاة النبي بناء على المعهود لديهم، ولا يمكن بحال من الأحوال أن يكلم العاقل قوما عقلاء بغير المعهود لديهم!




> الأمر الآخر : القول بأن صلاته عليه الصلاة والسلام كانت قريبا من نصف الساعة مما يحتاج إلى استدلال .


وكذلك القول بأن خطبته كانت ثلاث دقائق يحتاج إلى استدلال!!
وأنت لم تذكر دليلا على كلامك إلا الدعوى المحفوفة بالفهم الخاطئ للنصوص.
أما نحن فقد ذكرنا دليلا واضحا على صدق كلامنا، ولكن يبدو أنه لم يتضح لك فأعيده مرة أخرى مبسوطا:
- في حديث البراء أن قيام النبي وركوعه وسجوده وقعوده كان قريبا من السواء، وهذا معناه أن القيام يستغرق تقريبا ربع وقت الركعة، وكذلك الركوع وكذلك السجود وكذلك القعود.
فإذا كانت القراءة مثلا تستغرق دقيقة، فهذا معناه أن الركعة تستغرق تقريبا أربع دقائق، وهذا واضح.
- قراءة سورة الجمعة والمنافقون تستغرق نحو سبع دقائق، ويمكنك أن تستمع إلى أي قارئ من القراء المشهورين في عصرنا حتى ترى كم تستغرق هذه القراءة.
- اضرب 4 في 7 يكون الناتج 28، أي تقريبا نصف الساعة.
- وهذا برهان حسابي ضروري لا ينازع فيه أحد، إلا أن ينازع في مقدماته، وأنت توافق على هذه المقدمات.




> خصوصا مع ما قد علم من حثه صلى الله عليه وسلم الأئمة على التيسير , وقوله (من أم الناس فليخفف) كما في الصحيحين وغيرهما . وظاهر هذا الحديث وجوب التخفيف من الأئمة . فإذا نظرت : وجدته صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر بالتخفيف , ويجعل طول الصلاة من الفقه , ولا يمكن أن يتعارض أمره عليه الصلاة والسلام , فيبقى أن ينظر في صلاته لنعلم التطويل المطلوب فوجدناه (سبح و الغاشية) , ومن المحال أن يطلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تخفيف الصلاة معللا ذلك بأن فيهم (الصَّغِيرَ وَالْكَبِيرَ وَالضَّعِيفَ وَالْمَرِيضَ ) ثم يأمر بخلاف ذلك في الخطبة مع أن العلة واحدة , والحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما .


ها أنت ذا قد رجعت لتخالف نفسك !!
من أين لك أن التيسير المقصود هو ما تظنه ؟!
كان النبي صلى الله عليه يأمر بالتخفيف ويصلي بالصافات، وأحيانا يصلي المغرب بقاف.
وحتى لو سلمنا أنه كان يقرأ دائما بمثل هذه السور من المفصل، فهي تستغرق كما قلنا من قبل.

وخلاصة القول:
- نحن لا ننازع في أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالتخفيف.
- ولا ننازع في أن طول الصلاة وقصر الخطبة مئنة من فقه الرجل.
- ولا ننازع في أن النص محتمل لما تقول، ولكنه احتمال مقابل بمعارضه، فيحتاج إلى دليل من خارج.
- ولا ننازع في أن الصلاة تصح بمثل ذلك، ولا أنه يمكن أن يكون فعله في بعض الأحيان.

ولكن:
- من أين لك أن طول صلاة الرسول هي بعينها طول قراءة سورة؟! وهل يمكن أن يقول هذا عاقل يعي ما يقول؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

خلاصة استدلالك كما يلي:
- بما أن: طول قراءة السورة 3 دقائق
- وبما أن: الخطبة أقصر من الصلاة
- إذن: الخطبة أقل من 3 دقائق

وهذا الاستدلال لا يتم إلا بأمرين:
- الأول: أن يكون طول الصلاة هو نفسه طول قراءة سورة واحدة من السورتين اللتين يقرؤهما، وهو محال!
- الثاني: أن المقصود من الحديث النسبة بين طول الخطبة وطول الصلاة.

فلنفرض أننا وافقنا تنزلا على (الثاني)، فهذا لا ينفعك أيضا؛ إذ بقي عليك (الأول) وهو محال كما سبق.

----------


## أفلااطون

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ............................ث  م أما بعد :
أولا : أخي أبا مالك لا أرى مبررا لتشنجك , ولا مسوغ له إلا أنك لم يسهل عليك الانفكاك عن ضراوة الاعتياد وحلاوة المألوف من الاعتقاد , فأخذت تضرب ذات اليمين تارة وذات الشمال تارات , وأنا احتمل فظاظتك وأعتذر لك بأن من ألف أمرا نفر عن نقيضه طبعه , وتجافى عنه سمعه .
ثانيا : قولك :  * (أرجو أن لا تتسرع في الحكم والاستنباط، ولا سيما فيما تستخرجه بنفسك)* , فهذا رجم بالغيب كان يحسن من مثلك تجنبه , فمن أين لك أني تسرعت في الحكم والاستنباط وأنت لم تعلم من حال الراقم شيئا ....؟
ثالثا : قولك :   *(أي نص من النصوص الشرعية ينبغي حمله على المعهود عندهم.....)*  , فهذا من الحيدة عن محل النزاع , فأنا لم أخالف في أن المتحث يخاطب مستمعه من خلال ما عهده من اللغة حتى تستدرك بهذا الأمر , ولكني قلت لك أن جعل العرف قائدا للمعنى هو ما لا يستقيم بالنظر إلى تأصيل أهل العلم الراسخين . وهذا الذي تقرره بارك الله فيك لا يخدم أحدا كما يخدم القائلين بـ نظرية:  (سيلان المعنى) و (موت المؤلف) من حيث أنك تجعل العرف في كل زمان ومكان هو الأصل الذي نفهم منه مراد الشارع , وهذا لعمري زلة من عاقل ووهلة من غافل , تحتمل له ولا تقبل منه .
رابعاا : قولك :  *(لا يلزمنا جواب هذا السؤال..... )*  فهذه حيدة , ولا يخرجك منها قولك بأن النقاش لم يتطرق إليها . بل تحرير هذا الأمر من أركان مسألتنا , فأنت لم تزد على أن قلت بأن العرف السائد في عصرهم هو ما نحتكم إليه في تحديد الطول والقصر , فلما قلنا لك ما هو هذا العرف قلت هذا أمر لا نحتاج إليه . وهنا يحسن أن نستعير عبارتك فنقول *(وهل يمكن أن يقول هذا عاقل يعي ما يقول...؟)* 
خامسا : قولك :  *(تفسير النص بما ورد فيه من اللازم الذي لا محيد عنه، ولكن ليس بما يتوهمه المتوهم من النص ثم يحسب أنه هو معنى النص , فأنت توهمت معنى معينا في النص فأردت أن تلصقه به، مع أن النص لا يدل على هذا المعنى)*  .
فهذا محل النقاش يا رعاك الله , ولو شئت لاستعرت عبارتك ورددتها إليك , فما من مختلفين إلا وكل يظن أن فهمه أصح من فهم مخالفه , وبالتالي فمثل هذه العبارات الخطابية لا تقدم لمسألتنا فائدة تذكر , والمتعين هو التركيز على أصل المسألة دون الخوض في شخص القائل .
سادسا : أما قولك عن حديث جابر : *(هذا المنقول دليل عليك لا لك)* , فلو أنك تأملت قوله : *( كَانَ يُخَفِّفُ كَانَتْ صَلَاتُهُ أَخَفَّ مِنْ صَلَاتِكُمْ )* لوجدت أنه رضي الله عنه لم يبين المقدار الفارق بين صلاته وصلاتهم , وهذا ينتقض عليك ما أردت التأسيس له .
سابعا :  استدلالك قائم على حديث البراء , وهو دليل عليك لا لك عند التحقيق , وأظنك أخيَ إنما أتيت من ضعف البضاعة في الحديث , ولو تأملت لوجدته كالنص في مسألتنا . ونص الحديث *(كان صلى الله عليه وسلم ركوعه وقيامه بعد الركوع وسجوده وجلسته بين السجدتين قريبا من السواء* ) , زاد البخاري : *(ما خلا القيام والقعود)*  . وقد حكم الأباني على الرواية التي فيها ذكر (القيام) والتي هي أساس استدلالك بالشذوذ فتأمل غير معاند . وقال الأباني (وإذا جمع بين الروايتين ظهر من الأخذ بالزيادة فيهما أن المراد بالقيام المستثنى : القيام للقراءة وكذا القعود , والمراد به القعود للتشهدر. قال الترمذي : والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم) (انظر صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 2/ 668) , أي أن قيامه للقراءة وجلوسه للتشهد خارج عن قول البراء (قريب من السواء) , فهذه العبارة لا تعلق لها بما نحن بصدده , وبالتالي فالاستدلال بها خلف .
ثامنا : قولك *(قراءة سورة الجمعة والمنافقون تستغرق نحو سبع دقائق... )* هذا مما لا توافق عليه ولو استمعت إلى قراءة الشيخ الحذيفي في المصحف المرتل (وهو من أكثر القراء ترسلا) لوجدت السورة قريبا من الدقيقة الواحدة تزيد عنها بخمس عشرة ثانية لا غير , فو استمعت إلى الشيخ السديس وطبقته لوجدتهم أقل من ذلك بكثير    . 



والخلاصة : أن السورة تأخذ دقيقة وبقية الركعة قريبا من ذلك (قل دقيقتين) فالمجموع ست دقائق للركعتين .وبالتالي يثبت المقصود من أن خطبته صلى الله عليه وسلم قريبا مما قلت والله تعالى أعلم . وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد .

----------


## القاموس

الإخوة الفضلاء / أبو مالك العوضي ، وأفلااطون ، 
يظهر أن الأمر قد تبين أيما بيان ، وينبغي النظر إلى النقطة المحورية وهي كافية لتوضيح المسألة وهي : 
أن الأخ أفلااطون جعل صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمقدار قراءة سورة الأعلى والغاشية ، ثم قدر طول الخطبة على هذا !! 
والصواب هو ما نبة عليه الأخ أبو مالك العوضي ، وهو أننا إذا أضفنا إلى ذلك الركوع والقيام منه والسجود وجميع أفعال الصلاة ، تبين أن الخطبة ليس كما توصل إليه الأخ أفلااطون ، وأنها أطول من ذلك ، والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

كان  يخطب  - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - بسورة (ق) ، فهل يمكن تلاوتها في المتوسط خلال 3 دقائق ؟
...بل فائدة :
س: هل من السُّنة قراءة سورة (ق) في خطبة الجمعة ؟ 
الإجابة (للشيخ ابن جبرين حفظه الله) :	
((ورد ذلك في حديث صحيح عن إحدى الصحابيات أنها قالت: ما حفظتُ سورة (ق) إلا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان يقرأها في خُطبة الجمعة، وقد استغرب هذا الحديث بعضُ العلماء؛ حيث لم يشتهر ولم ينقله أحدٌ من مشاهير الصحابة، ولا ذُكر عن بعضهم أنه عمل به، مع حرصهم على الاتباع، ويظهر أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ هذه السورة في أثناء الخطبة، ولا بد أنه يأتي بما تشتمل عليه الخطبة من الحمد والثناء على الله، والتشهد والموعظة، ثم يقرأ في أثناء الخطبة هذه السورة أو بعضها، ولم يكن يقتصر عليها وحدها، هذا هو الصحيح)).
= = = = = = = = = = = = = =
فهل يقال بعدئذٍ : كل هذا في ثلاث دقائق ؟

----------


## أفلااطون

أخي عبدالله شكر الله لك مرورك , والحقيقة أني كنت أتمنى أن أجد لديك من التأمل ما لم أجده عند أبي مالك , ولكن لا تثريب عليك يغفر الله لك وهو أرحم الراحمين . والذي أرجوه أن تعيد النظر أنت وأبو مالك , ولا يزوينك عن هذه الفائدة مرارة مذاقها وخشونة ملمسها فنصيحة في تخشين خير من خديعة في لين . 
ولو تأملت متجردا لوجدت أن القراءة في الركعتين تأخذ قريبا من الدقيقتين , وبقية أمور الصلاة تأخذ قريبا من الأربع دقائق فتكون الصلاة قريبا من الست دقائق وبالتالي تكون الخطبة دون ذلك بكثير لأن الفارق بين (الطول)و(القصر) لن يكون بأقل من الثلث , وبالتالي يثبت المراد وهو أن الخطبة قريبا من ثلاث دقائق لا غير .
يبقى أن يقال : من الفوائد المستنبطة من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن قصر الخطبة وطول الصلاة مئنة من فقه الرجل) أن قوله (مئنة من فقه الرجل) دليل على فقه الخطيب بمنطوق النص وعلى فهم المتأمل بفحوى الخطاب , وإن شئت فقل : ذلك دليل على فقه الخطيب بدلالة التضمن أو المطابقة , ودليل على فهم المتأمل بدلالة الالتزام , إذ لا يمكن لمن يقرر ما تقرره حفظك الله أن يكون فقه عن الشارع مراده وإلا لم يقل ما قال , ومن يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء .
والله من وراء القصد .

----------


## أبوهلا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

في اعتقادي أن المسألة ليست رياضية ، ومن أجل ذلك فعملية الطول والقصر مسألة نسبية يقدرها كل خطيب . 

ولعل كلام الأخ  في ظني ردة فعل للفوضى الموجودة حاليا من كثير الخطباء ، حيث يشرح أحدهم حجة النبي  وأحكام الحج كاملة في خطبة واحدة !!!!! 

والمقصود من المسألة كلها قصر الخطبة وتركيزها خشية تزاحم المواعظ وملال الناس . 

ونسأله سبحانه أن يصلح الأحوال .

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
هذا الموضوع من عجائب مآلات النقاش غير المنضبط بأسس السجال العلمي، ورحابة الصدر، وحسن الظن بالـمُحاور. فقد بدأ أخونا "أفلاطون" بتقرير أنّ خطبة الرسول –صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم- لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق. ثم استدرك وسلَّم أنَّ النصوص أثبتت أنَّها كانت قصدا، وأنّ ذلك "هو المطلوب". لكن لمَّا نوقش في صحة ودقة تقريره الأوَّل، تمسَّك به ونسي استدراكه، ومضى في النقاش متمسِّكا بالذي قرَّره. بل بلغ به الأمر أن شبَّه رأيه بالحق المر الذي لا يجوز التساهل إزاءه ولا التنازل عنه، لأنّ "النصيحة في تخشين، خير من خديعة في لين"!! 
ولإيماني أنّ الرفق "لا يكون في شيء إلا زانه"، ليسمح لي الأخ "أفلاطون" أن أطرح عليه الأسئلة:
_ لوقلنا: "إنَّ قِصَر الصلاة الرجل وطول خطبته مئنَّة من جهله" ماذا كنت ستفهم من ذلك؟
_ هل ورد عن السلف-أو عن أي فقيه من الفقهاء- توقيت لخطبة الجمعة، بالدقة التي قرَّرتها؟
_ ما هو ضابط التخفيف والتطويل في الصلاة؟
_ هل صيغة "كان يفعل" تدل على المداومة والاستمرار؟ أم لا؟
أرجو أن تتكرم بالإجابة عن أسئلتي متى تسنّى لك ذلك. وأرجو أيضا أن يكتسي النقاش شيء من الرفق ومراعاة مشاعر المحاوِر مهما يكن مقامه، ما دام يتكلم بالدليل وفي إطار الأدب الذي ينبغي الالتزام به في مثل هذا المقام. فالخطأ مِن عوارض البشر. وما من مسألة يختلف عليها اثنان إلا ويكون فيها مصيب ومخطئ؛ لكن التخطئة تكون بالدليل والحجة، وهذا هو مفهوم القوّة في النصيحة.. ولْيتذكر كل واحد منّا أنّ الهدف من مشاركته هو إمّا الإفادة أو الاستفادة؛ فإذا تجاوزنا هذا الإطار استبدت بنا جملة من أمراض النفوس، عافاني الله وإياكم منها..
فلْنجتنب الألفاظ الجارحة، والعبارات المنتقصة، والإشارات المثيرة... المسألة ليست مسألة إثبات وجود من خلال الآخر، أو إثبات علمنا بتجهيل المعترضين... يا إخوان! إنه "مجلس" "علمي"!
هدانا الله جميعا إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه...

----------


## أفلااطون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكر الله لك أخي الواحدي ما نطقت به , والأمر أهون مما تظنه بكثير . ولا يعدو الحال أن يكون نقاشا بين متحابين إن شاء الله .
أما عن أسئلتك 
فقولك :  ("إنَّ قِصَر صلاة الرجل وطول خطبته مئنَّة من جهله" ماذا كنت ستفهم من ذلك؟)
رأيي لو قلت : (إنَّ قِصَر صلاة الرجل وطول خطبته مئنَّة من قلة فقهه) لكان أولى ومطابقا لمفهوم المخالفة الذي تدل عليه فحوى  النص المذكور . ولا يخفاك أن مفهوم مخالفة الصفة حجة عند مالك والشافعي وأحمد وأكثر اصحابهم وأبي عبيد ومعمر وغيرهم من أهل العربية . 
أما قولك (هل ورد عن السلف-أو عن أي فقيه من الفقهاء- توقيت لخطبة الجمعة، بالدقة التي قرَّرتها؟)
الجواب : لا أعلم .
أما قولك (ما هو ضابط التخفيف والتطويل في الصلاة؟) فضابطه ما كان يفعله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ومن تتبع النصوص التي وردت في صلاته عليه السلام وما كان يقرأ به لاتضح له الأمر . ولعلك تعود إلى ما كتبه ابن القيم في الزاد حول هذا الأمر بعينه فستجد فيه ما يشفيك .
أما قولك :   (هل صيغة "كان يفعل" تدل على المداومة والاستمرار؟ أم لا؟) فالأصل فيها هذا إلا أن تدل القرينة على خلافه .

والله أعلم .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

الأخ أفلاطون جزاكم الله خيرا على سعة صدركم ، وفي ظني أن ضبطكم الأمر بثلاث دقائق  للتقريب لا للتحديد. والذي أراه أن كلامكم متجه في هذا الباب لو زاد الوقت قليلا كأن تقول 7 دقائق . وقد جربتُ الخطبة بسبع دقائق وعشر أيضا ، وكنتُ أخرج في كل مرة والعامة كأنما حفظوا الخطبة عن ظهر قلب  مع نشاط في الاستماع وانشراح في الجلوس ، والله أعلم

----------


## أفلااطون

شكر الله لك أخي أبا عبدالرحمن وجزاك الله خيرا . وأسأل الله تعالى أن يفقهني وإياك في الدين , وأرى يا أخي أن هذا من الفقه الغائب , والذي لا يسهل على النفوس تقبله حتى تألف سماعه وممارسته , وكم أتمنى أن تجرب هذا المقدار في خطبك وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن بن ناصر

بصراحة أخي الحبيب لو فعلتُ ما قلتَ ، لأعاد العامة صلاتهم !!! . وصدقا وحقا لا يمكن للخطيب أن يعظ في هذه المدة ، فليتك تكتب لي هنا خطبة لا تزيد مدتها عن ثلاث دقائق فيها الوعظ والتذكير والترغيب والترهيب بالآيات والأحاديث ، ومنكم نستفيد
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أخي عبدالله شكر الله لك مرورك , والحقيقة أني كنت أتمنى أن أجد لديك من التأمل ما لم أجده عند أبي مالك , ولكن لا تثريب عليك يغفر الله لك وهو أرحم الراحمين . والذي أرجوه أن تعيد النظر أنت وأبو مالك , ولا يزوينك عن هذه الفائدة مرارة مذاقها وخشونة ملمسها فنصيحة في تخشين خير من خديعة في لين . 
> ولو تأملت متجردا لوجدت أن القراءة في الركعتين تأخذ قريبا من الدقيقتين , وبقية أمور الصلاة تأخذ قريبا من الأربع دقائق فتكون الصلاة قريبا من الست دقائق وبالتالي تكون الخطبة دون ذلك بكثير لأن الفارق بين (الطول)و(القصر) لن يكون بأقل من الثلث , وبالتالي يثبت المراد وهو أن الخطبة قريبا من ثلاث دقائق لا غير .
> يبقى أن يقال : من الفوائد المستنبطة من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن قصر الخطبة وطول الصلاة مئنة من فقه الرجل) أن قوله (مئنة من فقه الرجل) دليل على فقه الخطيب بمنطوق النص وعلى فهم المتأمل بفحوى الخطاب , وإن شئت فقل : ذلك دليل على فقه الخطيب بدلالة التضمن أو المطابقة , ودليل على فهم المتأمل بدلالة الالتزام , إذ لا يمكن لمن يقرر ما تقرره حفظك الله أن يكون فقه عن الشارع مراده وإلا لم يقل ما قال , ومن يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء .
> والله من وراء القصد .


أحبك الله يا حبيب.
استحي أن أقول يا أخي "أفلاطون" ، فلا أخوة بيننا وبينه ، ولا تؤاخذني إذا اقترحت عليك أن تتخذ اسماً عربياً حسناً نناديك به.
أما بيانك فله من الأسلوب الأفلاطوني نصيب...فهو صعب المراس ، و يدير الرأس ، من أجل تقرير مسألة بسيطة ، ولا أرى أنها تحتاج لفضل فهم ، ولن تجد عندي التأمل الذي تنشده ، ذلك التأمل الذي يقرّك على خطبة في ثلاث دقائق. ومعلوم أركان الخطبة في المشهور من مذهب الحنابلة أربعة : حمد ، صلاة على الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ، الوصية بتقوى الله ، وقراءة آية ، فإن رأيت الاكتفاء بأدنى عبارة تحققها حصل لك ما ترجو ، لأن  الفقهاء يصححون خطبة اقتصرت على هذه الأركان ولو قيلت في دقيقة ، ولكن أين الجلوس بين الخطبتين ، كما روى ابن عمر ، حيث رواها بصيغة تفيد التكرر والاستمرار ، قال  ررر (( كَانَ النَّبِىُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم يَخْطُبُ خُطْبَتَيْنِ يَقْعُدُ بَيْنَهُمَا )) ، وأين ذهب حديث ((كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا خطب احمرت عيناه وعلا صوته، واشتد غضبه كأنه منذر جيش صبحكم ومساكم ويقول: أما بعد فإن خير الحديث كتاب الله وخير الهدي هدى محمد، وشر الأمور محدثاتها...)) من رواية جابر بن عبدالله ، أترى مجموع هذا يحصل في ثلاث دقائق ...تحمر عيناه ، ويعلو صوته ، ويشتد غضبه ، وويحمد و يثني و يعظ ويأمر وينهى ويجلس بين الخطبتين ، كل هذا في ثلاث دقائق[1]...هذا لا يتم إلا بصراخ مفاجيء وهذرمة عجلة تنتهي بسكوت مفاجيء(!) وننزه مقام النبوة عن مثل هذا،  لاسيما مع شهادة الأحاديث الكثيرة بعكس ماذكرتَ. [2].
= = = = = = = = = = = =  = = = = = = 
[1] ولا يأت أحد فيقول بل هذا ممكن لأنها ليست من محالات العقول وإنما من محارات العقول !
[2] لما قيل لابن تيمية - رحمه الله - أن مراد الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالقلة في "حديث القلتين " المشهور هو قلة الجبل ! قال : وليس في الوجود ماء يصل إلى قلل الجبال ، إلا ماء الطوفان ، فحمل كلامه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  على مثل ذلك يشبه الاستهزاء بكلامه. أ.هـ.
أرجو ألا تكون خطبة الثلاث الدقائق مما يدخل في هذا ، ومضامين الأحاديث المستفيضة تدل على خطبة معتدلة لاوكس فيها ولا شطط.

----------


## أفلااطون

قل في الأولى :
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
إخي أوصيك بتقوى الله فإنها الركن إن خانتك أركان . وتأمل معي قوله تعالى :  (ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب) وقوله تعالى (واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله) وقوله عز من قائل (إن الله يحب المتقين) ......... أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم إنه هو الغفور الرحيم .
وقل في الثانية :
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد : 
قال تعالى (وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين) , وقال تعالى (واتقون يا أولي الأباب) وقال تعالى (ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولاهم يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون) , وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (اتق الله حيثما كنت) رواه الترمذي وهو حسن ,  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبة الوداع (اتقوا الله ربكم..) رواه الترمذي وغيره وهو صحيح . وجاء أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله أوصني فقال :  (أوصيك بتقوى الله فإنه رأس كل شيء) صححه الألباني .
 أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا من أوليائه المتقين , وأن يصطفينا من عباده المخلصين .......... وقوموا إلى صلاتكم يرحمكم الله .

----------


## أفلااطون

أخي عبدالله هل كلما خطبت احمرت العينان وعلا الصوت ......الخ , وهل هذا الأمر مقصود شرعا حتى يكون ضابطا يرجع إليه....؟

تحياتي لك يا حبيب .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> أخي عبدالله هل كلما خطبت احمرت العينان وعلا الصوت ......الخ , وهل هذا الأمر مقصود شرعا حتى يكون ضابطا يرجع إليه....؟
> تحياتي لك يا حبيب .


عنوان موضوعك (خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجمعة لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق) ، وهذا  جنس مضاف يدل على العموم ، أنت لم تقصد خطبة واحدة ، وإنما خطبته المعهودة ، المعروفة  - كما يفهم من عبارتك -  فهل ديدنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  خطبة لا تزيد عن ثلاث دقائق ؟ وهل التحديد بعدم مجاوزة ثلاث دقائق مقصود شرعاً ؟ فإن كان نعم فأين دليلك ؟ ومن قال بهذا من أهل العلم من عهد الصحابة إلى يومنا هذا ؟ 




> هل كلما خطبت احمرت العينان وعلا الصوت


رواها جابر بن عبدالله  رضي الله عنه بلفظ يفيد التكرر والتعاهد ، (كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم....)

----------


## ابن الرومية

قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله : ثم مضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على حجه فأرى الناس مناسكهم وأعلمهم سنن حجهم وخطب الناس خطبته التي بين فيها ما بين فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال : (أيها الناس اسمعوا قولي ، فإني لا أدري لعلي لا ألقاكم بعد عامي هذا بهذا الموقف أبدا ، أيها الناس إن دماءكم وأموالكم عليكم حرام إلى أن تلقوا ربكم كحرمة يومكم هذا ، وكحرمة شهركم هذا ، وإنكم ستلقون ربكم فيسألكم عن أعمالكم وقد بلغت ، فمن كان عنده أمانة فليؤدها إلى من ائتمنه عليها ، وإن كل ربا موضوع ولكن لكم رءوس أموالكم لا تظلمون ولا تظلمون . قضى الله أنه لا ربا ، وإن ربا عباس بن عبد المطلب موضوع كله وأن كل دم كان في الجاهلية موضوع وإن أول دمائكم أضع دم ابن ربيعة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب ، وكان مسترضعا في بني ليث فقتلته هذيل فهو أول ما أبدأ به من دماء الجاهلية . أما بعد أيها الناس فإن الشيطان قد يئس من أن يعبد بأرضكم هذه أبدا ، ولكنه إن يطع فيما سوى ذلك فقد رضي به بما تحقرون من أعمالكم فاحذروه على دينكم أيها الناس إن النسيء زيادة في الكفر يضل به الذين كفروا ، يحلونه عاما ويحرمونه عاما ، ليواطئوا عدة ما حرم الله فيحلوا ما حرم الله ويحرموا ما أحل الله . إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض وإن عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا ، منها أربعة حرم ثلاثة متوالية ورجب مضر ، الذي بين جمادى وشعبان . أما بعد أيها الناس ، فإن لكم على نسائكم حقا ، ولهن عليكم حقا ، لكم عليهن أن لا يوطئن فرشكم أحدا تكرهونه وعليهن أن لا يأتين بفاحشة مبينة فإن فعلن فإن الله قد أذن لكم أن تهجروهن في المضاجع وتضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح فإن انتهين فلهن رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف واستوصوا بالنساء خيرا ، فإنهن عندكم عوان لا يملكن لأنفسهن شيئا ، وإنكم إنما أخذتموهن بأمانة الله واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمات الله فاعقلوا أيها الناس قولي ، فإني قد بلغت ، وقد تركت فيكم ما إن اعتصمتم به فلن تضلوا أبدا ، أمرا بينا ، كتاب الله وعترتي اهل بيتي . أيها الناس اسمعوا قولي واعقلوه تعلمن أن كل مسلم أخ للمسلم وأن المسلمين إخوة فلا يحل لامرئ من أخيه إلا ما أعطاه عن طيب نفس منه فلا تظلمن أنفسكم اللهم هل بلغت ؟ فذكر لي أن الناس قالوا : اللهم نعم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " اللهم ا شهد )

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

> أخي عبدالله شكر الله لك مرورك , والحقيقة أني كنت أتمنى أن أجد لديك من التأمل ما لم أجده عند أبي مالك , ولكن لا تثريب عليك يغفر الله لك وهو أرحم الراحمين . والذي أرجوه أن تعيد النظر أنت وأبو مالك , ولا يزوينك عن هذه الفائدة مرارة مذاقها وخشونة ملمسها فنصيحة في تخشين خير من خديعة في لين . 
> ولو تأملت متجردا لوجدت أن القراءة في الركعتين تأخذ قريبا من الدقيقتين , وبقية أمور الصلاة تأخذ قريبا من الأربع دقائق فتكون الصلاة قريبا من الست دقائق وبالتالي تكون الخطبة دون ذلك بكثير لأن الفارق بين (الطول)و(القصر) لن يكون بأقل من الثلث , وبالتالي يثبت المراد وهو أن الخطبة قريبا من ثلاث دقائق لا غير .
> يبقى أن يقال : من الفوائد المستنبطة من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن قصر الخطبة وطول الصلاة مئنة من فقه الرجل) أن قوله (مئنة من فقه الرجل) دليل على فقه الخطيب بمنطوق النص وعلى فهم المتأمل بفحوى الخطاب , وإن شئت فقل : ذلك دليل على فقه الخطيب بدلالة التضمن أو المطابقة , ودليل على فهم المتأمل بدلالة الالتزام , إذ لا يمكن لمن يقرر ما تقرره حفظك الله أن يكون فقه عن الشارع مراده وإلا لم يقل ما قال , ومن يرد الله به خيرا يفقه في الدين وذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء .
> والله من وراء القصد .


في ست دقائق (ابتسامة)
اكفونا هذا التفقه الذي لا حاجة للأمة به عفا الله عنكم
أنا أصلي الجمعة بـ(سبح) والغاشية) في ثمان دقائق.. فما بالك بـ (الجمعة) و(المنافقون)؟ وبصلاة طويلة قصد فيها التطويل؟ وما بالك بركوعها وسجودها؟!

----------


## أبو يوسف التواب

> قل في الأولى :
> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :
> إخي أوصيك بتقوى الله فإنها الركن إن خانتك أركان . وتأمل معي قوله تعالى :  (ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب) وقوله تعالى (واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله) وقوله عز من قائل (إن الله يحب المتقين) ......... أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم إنه هو الغفور الرحيم .
> وقل في الثانية :
> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد : 
> قال تعالى (وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين) , وقال تعالى (واتقون يا أولي الأباب) وقال تعالى (ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولاهم يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون) , وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم (اتق الله حيثما كنت) رواه الترمذي وهو حسن ,  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبة الوداع (اتقوا الله ربكم..) رواه الترمذي وغيره وهو صحيح . وجاء أبو سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله أوصني فقال :  (أوصيك بتقوى الله فإنه رأس كل شيء) صححه الألباني .
> أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا من أوليائه المتقين , وأن يصطفينا من عباده المخلصين .......... وقوموا إلى صلاتكم يرحمكم الله .


خطبــة بتــراء.. فلا التقوى عرفوها، ولا التأمل أدركوه.. ولا ترغيب ولا ترهيب سمعوه..
هذا ليس وعظاً يا أخا العرب. هداك الله

----------


## أفلااطون

لا ينتظر من الخطباء الذين لم يشموا رائحة الفقه أن يتقبلوا مثل هذا الطرح , هذا من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى من لم تعظه آيات القرآن وكلام المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا وصله الله , وكأني بك ـ من حيث لا تشعرـ جعلت كلام الخطيب أكثر أثرا في قلوب الناس من كلام الله وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وهذا لعمري زلة قدم يستغفر منها , ويستتاب قائلها إن وعى ما يقول .

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> لا ينتظر من الخطباء الذين لم يشموا رائحة الفقه أن يتقبلوا مثل هذا الطرح , هذا من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى من لم تعظه آيات القرآن وكلام المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا وصله الله , وكأني بك ـ من حيث لا تشعرـ جعلت كلام الخطيب أكثر أثرا في قلوب الناس من كلام الله وكلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم , وهذا لعمري زلة قدم يستغفر منها , ويستتاب قائلها إن وعى ما يقول .


كفانا الله شر "ثلاث دقائق" اضطرتك لمثل هذا التعريض.

----------


## أسامة أمين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزى الله الجميع خيرا 
يبدو أن الخروج من الخلاف هنا أولى من المكوث !!
...



> كفانا الله شر "ثلاث دقائق" اضطرتك لمثل هذا التعريض.


حقا !!

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
الأخ الممضي باسم "أفلاطون"، بصَّرني الله وإياك بمراشد الأمور، وهدانا جميعا إلى الحق بإذنه.
يبدو أنَّ "الدقائق الثلاث" ستأخذ منّا من الوقت ما لم نكن نتوقعه! ولكن لا بأس بذلك، طالما التزمنا آداب النقاش..
وفي الذي سبق من مشاركات، بل وفي الموضوع نفسه، كلام طويل، سيأتي إبّان نضجه بإذن الله.
لكنني بِتُّ أخشى أن تكثر الانزلاقات، ويتفاقم سوء التفاهم، فيُغلَق الموضوع، وهذا ما لا نحبذه جميعا.
ولهذا سأكتفي بإيراد اعتراضين فقط على ما ذهبتَ إليه، وأردفه بملاحظة يقتضيها المقام، ثم أختم بنقل. وهذا لا يعني أنّ ما ستقرأه هو كل ما في الجعبة، ولكنني أعجلتُه حرصًا على رد النقاش إلى مساره.
*1_ اعتراض*
فهمتَ من الحديث أنّ المراد هو أن تكون الصلاةُ أطولَ من الخطبة. وهو ما فهمه كثير من شرَّاح الحديث، إلا أنه غير مسلَّم لهم، ويحتمل الأخذ والرد. لكن، لنفترض أنَّ هذا هو المدلول الصحيح للحديث.. ثم بنيتَ طول الصلاة على طول القراءة. ولأنك وجدت في المأثور الصحيح تلاوة سورة الأعلى والغاشية (أو الجمعة والمنافقون)، جعلت مقدار تلاوة هذين السورتين مضافا إلى مقدار ما تبقى من أقوال الصلاة مقدارًا للصلاة. والتوقف عند السورتين أيضا غير مسلَّم به؛ لكن لنفترض أيضًا أنّه هو السنة التي تنبغي المداومة عليها بشكل راتب في هذا المقام.. وبعد ذلك استنتجتَ مدة الخطبة.
وهنا اعتراضان:
1_ إذا سلِّم لك بصحة تقديرك لطول الصلاة، فإنَّه لن يسلَّم لك بصحة تقديرك لقِصر الخطبة. لماذا؟ لأنّ ضابط التفاوت هنا مفقود. فقولنا مثلا: "فلان طوله: متر وسبعون سنتيماً؛ وفلان أقصر منه" لن يدلنا في أي حال من الأحوال على طول الثاني. فقد يكون أقصر منه بسنتمر واحد، كما قد يكون أقصر منه بخمسين!
فإن قلتَ: يعتبَر في ذلك أقل ما يجزئ في الخطبة؛ قيل لك: أقل ما يجزئ في ذلك: التحميد، والصلاة على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلَّم ، والوصية بتقوى الله، وقراءة شيء من القرآن (وحدَّده بعضهم بآية واحدة!). ولا ريب أنَّ هذا سيؤدي إلى مدة أقل من التي حدَّدتها!
كما أنّ هذا الجواب المحتمل سيجعل تحديد طول الصلاة لا معنى له...
وإن قلت: يعتبر في ذلك ضابِط القِصر في الخطبة، تكون قد نقضت فهمَك للحديث بأنَّ المراد منه هو قِصر الخطبة بالنسبة للصلاة.

2 _ المقارنة في الطول والقصر إنما تكون بين متجانسين، والصلاة والخطبة ليستا منتجانستين من كل الوجوه؛ والجامع بينهما هو الذكر والقراءة. فلا يصح أن تؤخذ القراءة وحدها مقياسا للمقارنة بينهما، لأنّ بقية الأفعال والأقوال لا ضابط لحدِّها.
فإن قلت: ضابط ذلك إيقاع الأقل، التزاماً بسنِّيَّة التخفيف على المأمومين؛ أصبحت الصلاة تخفيفًا لا تطويلا.
وإن قلت: ضابط ذلك التطويل، لنص الحديث، فقدتَ حدَّ طول الصلاة الذي بنيت عليه مدة الخطبة القصيرة.
وإذا بنيت طول تلك الأقوال والأفعال (عدا القراءة) على ما ورد عن الرسول صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، انفرط ضابط الطول أيضًا، لتعدد الأذكار الواردة في الركوع والقيام منه والسجود والجلسة بين التشهدين. ولو أخذنا برأي شيخ الإسلام القائل بأن الأدعية الواردة دبر الصلاة إنما المراد بها قبل السلام، لفقدت أيضا حدَّ الطول الذي بنيت عليه قِصر الخطبة. بل لو أخذنا بمذهب من يقول باستحباب الجمع بين كل ما صحَّ عن الرسول –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- من أذكار وأدعية في الاستفتاح، والركوع، والرفع منع، والسجود، وبين السجدتين، وقبل السلام، لتمدد طول الصلاة الذي بنيتَ عليه تحديد مدة الخطبة.
ومن هنا يتبيَّن أنَّ ما وضعتَه تقديرًا لطول الصلاة رغبةً في تقدير مدة الخطبة، على التسليم بصحة مقدماته، لا يستقيم!

يتبع...

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع...)
*2_ ملاحظة يقتضيها المقام:*
لعلك أدركت أنّ الذي أثار النقاش معك وشعَّبه ليس تقريرك أنَّ صلاة الجمعة ينبغي أن تكون أطول من خطبتها، بل مدار كل ما نحن فيه هو عنوان موضوعك، ثم إصرارك على "الدقائق الثلاث"!
عندما يقول أحدهم: "خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجمعة لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق"، يوحي كلامه أنّ ما أورده تقرير لمسلَّمة من المسلَّمات، وأنه مبني على حجج صلبة لا تقبل الرد، وأنَّ لمقاله سلفا يستند إلى رأيهم أو أدلتهم. وأنت أدرى أنّ الأمر خلاف ذلك. والعنوان بإطلاقه الجازم هو الذي لفت الانتباه، لأنه مجازفة لا ينتهض الدليل لها.. والتوقيت من غير أصل صحيح هو مدخل الابتداع كما تعلم..
وقد سألتك في المشاركة رقم 13: "هل ورد عن السلف-أو عن أي فقيه من الفقهاء- توقيت لخطبة الجمعة، بالدقة التي قرَّرتها؟" فأجبت: لا أعلم. وكان من شأن السؤال أن يدفعك إلى مراجعة ما توصلتَ إليه بخصوص تقدير مدة خطبة الجمعة..
فتحديد خطبة الجمعة بوقت معيَّن، لم يثبت فيه شيء، ولم يَرِد عن العلماء تعنُّتٌ لتحديد ذلك. وافرض مثلا أنَّ أحدهم قدَّر صلاة الخسوف بناء على حديث عائشة –رضي الله عنها- وطلع على الناس بمدّة استنبطها، ولنفرض أنها ساعة، ثم قال: "صلاة النبي –صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم- المخصوصة بالخسوف لم تكن تقل عن الساعة"! ألا ترى أنَّ هذا هو عين التكلُّف؟
وبما أنني لمست من كلامك أمارت الفقه والذكاء، اسمح لي أن أورد هذه القصة التي تناقلتها مصادر الأدب، وأرجو ألاَّ تعتبرها تعريضا، لظني أنَّ مقامك أعلى من ذلك:
خطب والي اليمامة (تحت إمرة عبد الله بن الزبير) فقال: "إنَّ الله لا يقارُّ عباده على المعاصي، وقد أهلك الله أمَّة عظيمة في ناقة ما كانت تساوي مائتي درهم". فسُمِّيَ "مُقَوِّمَ الناقة"!! فلمّا بلغ ذلك عبد الله بن الزبير قال: "إنَّ هذا لهُوَ التَّكلُّف"!! ثم عزله.
(ويقال: الخطيب المشار إليه هو: عبيدة أخو عبد الله بن الزبير، وكان ولاَّه على المدينة.

----------


## الواحدي

(تابع...)

*3_ نقول للاستئناس:*
أ_ قال الشيخ العثيمين في "الشرح الممتع":
" قوله: "ويقصر الخطبة" أي: يُسَنُّ أن يجعلها قصيرة؛ لقول النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: "إن طول صلاة الرجل وقصر خطبته مَئِنَّة من فقهه". فالأولى أن يقصر الخطبة، لأن في تقصير الخطبة فائدتين:
1 ـ ألاَّ يحصل الملل للمستمعين؛ لأن الخطبة إذا طالت، لا سيما إن كان الخطيب يلقيها إلقاءً عابراً لا يحرك القلوب، ولا يبعث الهمم، فإن الناس يَمَلُّون ويتعبون.
2 ـ أن ذلك أوعى للسامع، أي: أحفظ للسامع. لأنها إذا طالت أضاع آخرها أولها، وإذا قصرت أمكن وعيها وحفظها. ولهذا قال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: "إن طول صلاة الرجل وقصر خطبته مئنة من فقهه"، أي: علامة ودليل على فقهه، وأنه يراعي أحوال الناس. وأحياناً تستدعي الحال التطويل، فإذا أطال الإنسان أحياناً لاقتضاء الحال ذلك، فإن هذا لا يخرجه عن كونه فقيهاً؛ وذلك لأن الطول والقصر أمر نسبي، وقد ثبت عن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أنه كان يخطب أحياناً بسورة "ق"، وسورة «ق» مع الترتيل والوقوف على كل آية تستغرق وقتاً طويلاً".
وقبل هذه الفقرات قال:
"وقال بعض أهل العلم: إن الشرط الأساسي في الخطبة أن تشتمل على الموعظة المرققة للقلوب، المفيدة للحاضرين، وأن الحمد لله، أو الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقراءة آية، كله من كمال الخطبة.
ولكن هذا القول، وإن كان له حظ من النظر، لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يعمل به إذا كان أهل البلد يرون القول الأول الذي مشى عليه المؤلف؛ لأنه لو ترك هذه الشروط التي ذكرها المؤلف لوقع الناس في حرج، وصار كلٌّ يخرج من الجمعة، وهو يرى أنه لم يُصَلِّ الجمعة، وإذا أتيت بهذه الشروط لم تقع في محرم. ومراعاة الناس في أمر ليس بحرام هو مما جاءت به الشريعة، فقد راعى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه في الصوم والفطر في رمضان في حال السفر، وراعاهم عليه الصلاة والسلام في بناء الكعبة حيث قال لعائشة - -: "لولا أن قومك حديثو عهد بكفر لهدمت الكعبة وبنيتها على قواعد إبراهيم" ، وهذه القاعدة معروفة في الشرع.
أما إذا راعاهم في المحرَّم فهذه تسمى مداهنة لا تجوز، وقد قال الله تعالى:(وَدُّوا لَوْ تُدْهِنُ فَيُدْهِنُونَ)"

ب_ استدل الشيخ ابن جبرين، في شرحه لأخصر المختصرات، على أنَّ الجلسة بين الخطبتين في الجمعة دليل على وجود الطول في الخطبتين، وأنَّ علَّتها التعب، وبأنّ الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم لو لم يكن يطيل لما احتاج إلى هذا الفاصل.

ج_ وقال الحجيلان في كتابه "خطبة الجمعة وأحكامها الفقهية:
"ومع هذه الأدلة على سُنِّيَّة تقصير الخطبة، وخاصة الأدلة من السُّنَّة، إلا أن النبي -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم - لم يكن مواظبا على هذا، وإنما كان يفعله في أكثر الأحيان ، وإذا لم يكن هناك حاجة تستدعي التطويل ، فإن كان هناك حاجة أطال. قال ابن القيم -رحمه الله- : " وكان يقصر خطبته أحيانا ، ويطيلها أحيانا، بحسب حاجة الناس؛ وكانت خطبته العارضة أطول من الراتبة ".

والله من وراء القصد، وهو وليُّ التوفيق.

----------


## أفلااطون

كلامنا  يا رعاك الله إنما هو في تقرير ما هو الأصل الذي ينبغي أن يكون هو المعمول به وغيره لا يعدو أن يكون استثناء , وليس المقصود تحريم الزرادة عن المقدار المعتاد لعارض ولمصلحة تقتضيه , فالإتيان بهذه النقول مما لا مسوغ له . فعد متأملا . واسلم لمن يحبك .

تحياتي .

----------


## أفلااطون

كلامنا يا رعاك الله إنما هو في تقرير ما هو الأصل الذي ينبغي أن يكون هو المعمول به وغيره لا يعدو أن يكون استثناء , وليس المقصود تحريم الزيادة عن المقدار المعتاد لعارض أولمصلحة تقتضيه , فالإتيان بهذه النقول مما لا مسوغ له . فعد متأملا . واسلم لمن يحبك .

تحياتي .

----------


## الواحدي

> كلامنا يا رعاك الله إنما هو في تقرير ما هو الأصل الذي ينبغي أن يكون هو المعمول به وغيره لا يعدو أن يكون استثناء , وليس المقصود تحريم الزيادة عن المقدار المعتاد لعارض أولمصلحة تقتضيه , فالإتيان بهذه النقول مما لا مسوغ له . فعد متأملا . واسلم لمن يحبك .
> تحياتي .


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم.
النقول إنما أوردتُها استئناسا، لا استدلالاً.
وجوابك ممَّا يجاب عنه، لأنَّه يحيل على العارض والمصلحة، وهذان يختلف تقدير الناس لهما، فهما أيضا لا ضابط لهما...
فقد يحتج عليك بأنَّ ما وصلت إليه الأمَّة الآن من غلبة العجمة، والجهل بالدين، والإعراض عن الوعظ، إضافة إلى ما يتعرض له الإسلام من حملات شرسة من قِبل أعدائه؛ كل ذلك يجعل من المصلحة عدم اختصار الخطبة أو إيجازها.. فيصبح الأصل استثناءً، والاستثناء أصلاً (للتذكير بالسنَّة)، مراعاةً للمصلحة.
ولهذا تجد بعض متأخري الفقهاء، عند تناولهم لهذه المسألة، يشيرون إلى أنَّ العمل في أمصارهم خلاف ما قرَّره من تقدمهم من العلماء. ولعلَّ سبب ذلك: غلبة العجمة، وخفة دين العوام، وهجرانهم للمساجد فيما عدا الجمعة.. والمصلحة قد تختلف من مصر إلى مصر، ومن عصر إلى آخر...
وعليه، فإنَّ ضابط العارض والمصلحة ضابط نسبي، وبالتالي يكون مقدار الخطبة نسبيًّا أيضا، استنادًا إلى ما قرَّرتَه.
وأراك لم تعقب على استدلال الشيخ ابن جبرين..
وأراك أيضا لم تتناول الاعتراضين، وهما أهم من النقول التي -على وجاهتها- ما ذكرتها إلا استئناسًا...
وأضيف هنا سؤالا آخر: لماذا كان طول الصلاة وقِصر الخِطبة مئنَّة من فقه الرجل؟
بارك الله فيك، ووفَّقنا جميعًا إلى سداد الرأي والقول.

----------


## أفلااطون

> فقد يحتج عليك بأنَّ ما وصلت إليه الأمَّة الآن من غلبة العجمة، والجهل بالدين، والإعراض عن الوعظ، إضافة إلى ما يتعرض له الإسلام من حملات شرسة من قِبل أعدائه؛ كل ذلك يجعل من المصلحة عدم اختصار الخطبة أو إيجازها.. فيصبح الأصل استثناءً، والاستثناء أصلاً (للتذكير بالسنَّة)، مراعاةً للمصلحة.
> .


ليس الأمر كما توهمت رعاك الله , وذلك أن ما كان في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم من تأسيس دولة الإسلام ونقل الناس من الكفر إلى الإيمان وما يتبع ذلك من مصالح مقطوع بها كل ذلك كالأصل مع ما ذكرت حفظك الله , ولا يخفاك أن الفقهاء يقولون : الدفع أسهل من الرفع .........فدفع ما قد يلحق الناس من ضرر متوهم في دينهم بعد أن انشرحت صدورهم للإسلام أسهل من رفع الشرك المتحقق فيمن كان في عهده عليه الصلاة والسلام ممن انتقلوا إلى الإسلام بعد أن عاشوا في الكفر زمنا طويلا  , ومع ذلك فقد كانت خطبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قد علمت فتأمل منصفا .


تحياتي .

----------


## عاطف إبراهيم

> ليس الأمر كما توهمت رعاك الله , وذلك أن ما كان في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم من تأسيس دولة الإسلام ونقل الناس من الكفر إلى الإيمان وما يتبع ذلك من مصالح مقطوع بها كل ذلك كالأصل مع ما ذكرت حفظك الله , ولا يخفاك أن الفقهاء يقولون : الدفع أسهل من الرفع .........فدفع ما قد يلحق الناس من ضرر متوهم في دينهم بعد أن انشرحت صدورهم للإسلام أسهل من رفع الشرك المتحقق فيمن كان في عهده عليه الصلاة والسلام ممن انتقلوا إلى الإسلام بعد أن عاشوا في الكفر زمنا طويلا  , ومع ذلك فقد كانت خطبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قد علمت فتأمل منصفا .
> تحياتي .


أخي الفاضل كلام حضرتك يكاد ينطق بأنك لم تعالج وعظ الناس وإرشادهم وهذا هو سبب صدمة الناس مما تقول 
فلا يتصور أبداً كفاية 3 دقائق لخطبة يستفيد منها الناس في عصرنا هذا فلا يكاد يصل معنى آية أو حديث إلا بشرح وتفصيل وضرب مثل وحكاية قصة مفهمة ومبينة وهذه كتب الخطب عن علماء الأمة متفاوتة طولا وقصراً 
خطبة الحاجة وخطبة أولى وجلسة استراحة وخطبة ثانية ودعاء كل هذا في 3 دقائق !!!!!!؟؟؟؟
يا لك من شجاع ( ابتسامة مودة ) 
أخي الفاضل : أسألك سؤالاً هل تخطب الجمعة ؟ وهل إذا خطبت كانت خطبتك 3 دقائق ؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

أخي الفاضل .. 
ليتك تترفع عن اتهام مخالفيك بقلة الفقه ولو تعريضا، لأنهم لو تأملت لوجدتهم يدخل فيهم جماهير العلماء والأئمة في سائر القرون و الأمصار، فما سمعنا أحدا منهم يقول بأن خطبته عليه السلام في الجمعة لم تكن تتجاوز ثلاث دقائق! هذا تقرير مردود عليك ولو لم يكن فيه الا مخالفته اجماع المسلمين القولي والعملي عبر الأعصار لكفى به دليلا يرد به قولُك هذا، فتريث وراجع وفقني الله واياك الى الصواب!!! فلا يكن ردك على كلامي هذا أن ثقل القول على نفسي من مغبة طول الإلف والعادة، هو ما يعميني عن رؤية ما جئت أنت به من الحق الغائب! فلما سألناك عن سلفك فيما ذهبت اليه من تقرير أخير، عنونت به لموضوعك ونافحت عنه، قلت لا أعلم! وهذا التفريط في العلم يا أخي الكريم مما يلام عليه المجتهد بل هو مما قد يأثم عليه، اذ كيف تكلفت النظر في المسألة وقد علمت أنها من المسائل القديمة قدم الوحي نفسه، ولم تتكلف حصر وتتبع أقوال السلف والصحابة فيها لتعلم هل يوجد من يصلح سلفا لك فيما انتهيت اليه من الاستنباط والقول أم لا يوجد؟؟؟
هذا خطأ منهجي أيها المبارك لا يسوغ السكوت عليه، ولولا أني رأيت ضرورة التنبيه اليه لما كتبت هذه الكلمات، والا فقد وفى الفاضل الواحدي حفظه الله ومن قبله أبو مالك والشهري رعاهما الله، بيان أدلة عدم استقامة نظرك في هذه المسألة! وانظر أنت الى تلك الخطبة التي كتبتها، بالله عليك في زمان كزماننا هذا، ومع جماهير من المصلين كعامة أهل هذا الزمان، كيف تتوقع أن يكون حمالهم مع خطبة كهذه؟ وكيف يستقيم لفقيه في الخطابة والوعظ أن يقرر بأن مثل هذا الذي اكتفيت به يكفي لوعظهم؟؟ لا تقل أن الذي يقول بأنه لا يكفي يلزم من كلامه التقليل من قدر القرءان والخطاب النبوي في السنة المطهرة ومن أنهما يكفيان، فلا والله ليس كذلك، وانما أُتيتَ أنت في هذه من قبل عجلتك وحرصك على الانتصار لرأيك! 
بل المراد كما بين الفاضل الواحدي أن عامة المستمعين للخطب اليوم الا ما رحم ربك، من فرط عجمتهم وفرط ما ران على قلوبهم من انشغالهم بالدنيا وانصرافهم عن أقل ما به يضبط فهم كلام الله: لسان العرب نفسه، حتى أن أكرثهم لا يفهم حتى قصار السور التي لا يصلي ان صلى الا بها، هؤلاء ما عاد من الفقه أبدا أن تكتفي معهم بمثل هذا وتزعم أنهم ان لم يفهموا فالعتب عليهم وأنت على السنة وما عليك من شيء!! لا والله ما بهذا الفهم تكون السنة!!    
ان من بشائر الخير أن ينطلق طالب العلم - بل والعالم الفقيه - في الاستنباط والاستدلال المتجرد من التقليد المذموم، رجوعا الى النصوص مباشرة، وهذا ولا شك ينغي أن يكون قد حقق ما به يتحقق شرط الاجتهاد المطلق كما قرره أهل الأصول، وأنت وفقك الله قد تكون هذا الفقيه - فلا دراية لي بحالك - وهنيئا لك ذلك، ولكن اعلم أن ضابط حسن الفقه وصحته ألا يخترع الفقيه قولا (قيدا أو تقعيدا) لم يسبقه اليه سلف من أهل العلم، ثم ينافح عنه ويتهم أسلافه وأقرانه كلهم بقلة الفقه دفاعا عنه، مع أن المسألة التي بين يديه قد قتلتها قرون من الفقهاء من قبله دراسة وفقها ومذاكرة ومباحثة للأدلة والنصوص، وجرت بها أمم من أهل الأمصار متابعة وعملا، وما قال أحدهم بمثل هذا، ومعلوم أن الحق لا يخرج عن جملة ما انتهوا اليه من الأقوال فيها، والا لكانوا مجمعين على ضلالة! 
فلو جئت أنا الآن لأبحث في مسألة من مسائل العبادات أو نحوها، فوجدتني أخرج بقول ليس لي فيه سلف، فلك أن تتهمني على الفقه والعلم اذا ولو كنت اماما في أهل زماني، لا أن توافقني ان رأيتني أتهم غيري بقلة الفقه وان كان غيري هذا: قرونا من العلماء والأئمة وصولا الى قرن الصحابة!! 
فأنا والحال كذلك أكون أمام خيارين لا ثالث لهما: اما أن أتهم فهمي أنا وأراجع بضاعتي وطريق استدلالي باخلاص وتجرد، واما أن يحملني الكبر - وأعيذك ونفسي منه - على اتهام أفهام سائر من نظروا في تلك المسألة قبلي وصولا الى القرون الفاضلة! فأجد تجهيل الأمة وتضليلها عبر قرونها الطويلة أهون على نفسي من تجهيل نفسي ومراجعتها فيما ذهبت اليه من القول!! ولهذا قال الأئمة رحمهم الله "اياك أن تقول بقول ليس لك فيه سلف"، ولا أظن مثلك مما يخفى عليه مراد هؤلاء الأئمة رحمهم الله بهذه الموعظة! 
فيا أخي بارك الله فيك هذه موعظة محب لك حريص عليك، أرجو ألا أقابل منك عليها بمثل ما قابلت به اخوانك هنا، واعذرني فلن أدخل في جدال معك في هذه المسألة .. فليس عندي ما أزيده على ما تفضل به الأفاضل قبلي، انما هو كلام اضافي رأيته يحتاج الى تقرير وبيان هنا فوضعته، سائلا ربي السداد والقبول
بارك الله فيك وألهمني واياك الرشد وأعاذني واياك من شرور أنفسنا، والحمد لله رب العالمين.
دمت مسددا وسالما لمن يحبونك .. (ليس لمن يحبون أفلاطون وأرسطو، أعاذك الله منهم) 
(ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

> ليس الأمر كما توهمت رعاك الله , وذلك أن ما كان في عهده صلى الله عليه وسلم من تأسيس دولة الإسلام ونقل الناس من الكفر إلى الإيمان وما يتبع ذلك من مصالح مقطوع بها كل ذلك كالأصل مع ما ذكرت حفظك الله , ولا يخفاك أن الفقهاء يقولون : الدفع أسهل من الرفع .........فدفع ما قد يلحق الناس من ضرر متوهم في دينهم بعد أن انشرحت صدورهم للإسلام أسهل من رفع الشرك المتحقق فيمن كان في عهده عليه الصلاة والسلام ممن انتقلوا إلى الإسلام بعد أن عاشوا في الكفر زمنا طويلا  , ومع ذلك فقد كانت خطبته صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قد علمت فتأمل منصفا .
> تحياتي .


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الكريم، أثابني الله وإياك على هذا الجهد المشترك بغية اكتناه موطن الحق.
لن أجيبك على ما أوردته، لأن ذلك سيجرنا حتمًا إلى تناول ألفاظ الحديث، لحتمية تحديد مفهوم البلاغة والإيجاز. وقد قال أبوائل خطبَنا عمّار فأَوْجَزَ وأَبْلَغ، فلمّا نزَل قلنا: "يا أبا اليقظان، لقد أَبْلَغْتَ وأوْجَزتَ؛ فلو كنتَ تَنَفَّسْتَ". وهذا يعني أنَّ العرب كانت في ذلك الوقت تستطيب الكلام البليغ ولا تستطيله؛ بل لعلّ بلاغته كانت تُشعِرُهم بأنه موجَز! وقال له "لقد أَبْلغْتَ"، والبلاغة هي الإيجاز من وجه، لا من كل الوجوه. فليس كل من أوجز بليغًا.. وهنا يشار إلى أنّ من شروط البلاغة أيضًا مراعاة المقام ومقتصى الحال...
ولكن، هبني غصتُ في هذا المعنى وأوردت ألف دليل وشاهد لتعزيزه.. هل سيقدِّمنا ذلك شيئًا في موضوع مذاكرتنا؟ قناعتي أن الجواب سيكون بالسلب؟ وهبني تعرَّضت لألفاظ الحديث وشرحه وضبط معناه على ضوء غيره من النصوص وتوصلتُ إلى إثبات عكس ما استخلصتَه أنت منه.. هل سيوصلنا ذلك إلى خط النهاية المؤذن بانتهاء النقاش؟ ظني الراجح أنَّ النتيجة ستكون أيضًا لاءً راسخة لا تتزعزع...
لماذا؟
لأنَّ مدار الموضوع كله على عنوانه، وهذا نصه: "خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجمعة لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق". ولو كان كلامك مخالفًا للعنوان، لما تجشم الواحد منا مؤنة مناقشتك، ولشكرك الجميع على التذكير بأنَّ الرسول –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- كان لا يطيل في خطبة الجمعة. لكن إصرارك على كون خُطَبه "لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق" هو الذي حرَّك الأقلام لمناقشة هذا الإطلاق ومدى صحَّته. ومن هنا كان الكلام عن أي مسألة أخرى متعلِّقة بالموضوع لا يلقى التجاوب الذي من شأنه أن يساعد في تحرير المسألة. ولهذا السبب، لعلك لاحظتَ أنني لم أتعرَّض إطلاقًا لأحاديث الباب والمعاني والأحكام التي تحتملها...
ولعلك لا حظت أيضا أنني تجنبت الدخول في تمارين إخضاع الخطبة أو الصلاة لعدَّاد الزمن، لأنني خشيت أن يقرأ كلامنا بعض العقلاء فيرى في ذلك "مئنَّة من" قلة نباهتي..
ولكن، بما أنَّنا وصلنا إلى هذا المخرَج الوحيد الذي لا مناص منه، وبما أنَّه لا بُدَّ أحيانًا ممّا ليس منه بُدّ، فلنخرج من الحجاج البرهاني الاستدلالي، ولنضع ساعاتنا بين أيدينا، ولنجعلها الحكم في هذه المسألة!!
وهذا ما ستجده –بإذن الله- مسطورًا في المشاركة القادمة.

(يتبع...)

----------


## الواحدي

هـذه خـَمـس!*1*_ تقول (في المشاركة رقم 32): "كلامنا يا رعاك الله إنما هو في تقرير ما هو الأصل الذي ينبغي أن يكون هو المعمول به وغيره لا يعدو أن يكون استثناء، وليس المقصود تحريم الزيادة عن المقدار المعتاد لعارض أولمصلحة تقتضيه ".
والجواب: لو لم تقل إلا هذا، لكفي لإنهاء النقاش؛ فأنت تقر فيه بوجود استثناءات يقتضيها العارض أو المصلحة. وقد قلتَ هذا الكلام بعد ما أوردته عليك من كلام ابن القيم –رحمه الله- ونصه: "وكان (أي: الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم) يقصر خطبته أحيانا ، ويطيلها أحيانا، بحسب حاجة الناس؛ وكانت خطبته العارضة أطول من الراتبة".
وهذا يعني أنك تراجعت –ربما من حيث لا تدري- عن قولك "إنّ خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم للجمعة لم تكن تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق". إذ وقوع الاستثناء يعني ضرورةً نفي الإطلاق!!
*2*_ قال رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: "إذا جاء أحدكم يومَ الجمعة وقد خرج الإمامُ، فلْيُصَلِّ ركعتين" (متفق عليه). وعن جابر بن عبد الله –رضي الله عنه- قال: "دخل رجُل يومَ الجمعة والنبي –صلّى الله عليه وسلَّم- يخطب، فقال: "أصلَّيْتَ؟" قال: "لا". قال: "فصَلِّ ركعتين" (البخاري)
وفي "سنن الترمذي": أن رجلا جاء يوم الجمعة في هيئة بَذَّة والنبيُّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- يَـخطُب يومَ الجمعة، فأمَرَه فصلَّى ركعتين، والنبيُّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- يخطب". قال صاحب "منتقى الأخبار": وهذا يصرِّح بضعف ما روي أنه أمسك عن خطبته حتى فرغ من الركعتين.
ولأنني لست مختصا في حسابات الزمن، أطلب منك أن تقدر لنا مدة ركعتين، ولْتكونا خفيفتين (كما جاء في رواية مسلم وغيره)، ثم أبلغنا النتيجة. وقد تعاطيتُ هذا التمرين (سرًّا، دون أن يراني أحد!) فتوصَّلت إلى أنَّ ركعتين يُقرأ فيهما بـ "الكافرون" و"الإخلاص" (مع الفاتحة)، ويؤتى فيهما بأدنى حد من الأذكار لا تقلَّان عن الدقيقتين...
فإذا كانت الخطبة "لا تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق"، ماذا تبقى منها إذن للذي يؤدي صلاة تحية المسجد؟!
*3*_ عن سهل بن معاذ، عن أبيه أنَّ رسول الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- نهى عن الحَبْوَةِ يومَ الجمعة والإمام يخطب" (رواه أبو داود وغيره، حسَّنه الألباني)
والاحتباء: أن يَجمع الرجل ظهرَه وساقيه بعمامته، وقد يحتبي بيديه. ومن كلامهم: الحِبا حِيطان العرب؛ أي: ليس في البراري حيطانٌ، فإذا أرادوا أن يستندوا احتبوا، لأنّ الاحتباء يمنعهم من السقوط ويصير لهم كالجدار. قال صاحب "النهاية في غريب الحديث"، تعليلا لحديث النهي عن الاحتباء يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب: "لأنّ الاحتباء يجلب النومَ، فلا يَسمع الخطبةَ ويعرِّض طهارته للانتقاض..."
وهل من الغالب على المرء أن ينام في أقل من "ثلاث دقائق"، وهو يسمع الخطبة (!)، إلى درجة أنَّ الرسول صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم نهى عن الاحتباء لأنه من شأنه أن يجلب النوم؟!
*4*_ روى أبو داود والترمذي، عن عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - أنَّ النبيَّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- قال: "إذا نَعَسَ أحدُكم يومَ الجمعة، فلْيَتَحوَّلْ من مجلسه ذلك". (صحَّحه الألباني)
وهذا يلحق بما سبق. وهو يعني أنَّ بعض الصحابة كان ينتابهم النعاس أثناء خطبة الجمعة، ومن المستبعد أن يطرأ عليهم ذلك بشكل متكرر في خطبة تدوم أقل من ثلاث دقائق إلى الحد الذي يجعل النبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّمينبِّههم  إلى كيفية التخلص منه!
*5*_ روى مسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله - رضي الله عنهما – أنّ النبيَّ –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- قال : "لا يُقِيمَنَّ أحدُكم أخاه يومَ الجمعة، ثم ليُخالفْ إلى مَقْعَدِه فيقعدَ فيه ، ولكن يقول : افسَحوا". 
ولو كانت خطبة الرسول –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- "لا تتجاوز الثلاث دقائق"، لما احتاج بعض الصحابة إلى التزاحم على أماكن الجلوس، ولا كتفوا بالقيام لانتفاء المشقة!

----------


## الواحدي

(... تابع)

*وهذه خمس أخرى...*


*6*_ عن أبي هريرة –رضي الله عنه- أنَّ النبيَّ –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- قال: إذا قلتَ لصاحبك "أَنصِتْ" يومَ الجمعة والإمام يخطُب، فقد لغوت". (متفق عليه) وفي رواية لمسلم: "ومن مس الحصى فقد لغا".
والناس لا تلجأ إلى الكلام والنجوى أو إلى لمس الحصى أثناء خطبة لا تتجاوز الدقائق الثلاث، وواقع الحال يشهد بذلك...

*7*_ عن أبي رفاعة قال : "انتهيتُ إلى النبيِّ -صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم- وهو يخطب، فقلت : "يا رسولَ الله! رجُلٌ جاهلٌ عن دينه، لا يدري ما دينه". فأقبل عليَّ رسول الله -صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم-، وترك خطبته حتى انتهى إليَّ. فأُتِيَ بكرسيٍّ حسبتُ قوائمه حديدًا، فقعد عليه رسول الله -صلَّى الله عليه و سلَّم- وجعل يعلِّمني ممَّا علَّمه الله، ثم أتى خطبته فأتمَّ آخرها". (رواه مسلم)
ولك أن تتصوّر خطبة تقل عن الدقائق الثلاث، يقطعها الرسول صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم لتعليم رجُلٍ دينَه، ثم يستأنفها.. لك أن تتصوَّر ما يمكن أن يبقى ليقال فيها مِن كلام!

*8*_ عن ابن عبَّاس –رضي الله عنهما- قال: "كان النبي –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- يخطبهم في السفر متوكِّئا على قوس قائمًا". وفي "مسند الشافعي": أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا خطب يعتمد على عنزته اعتمادًا".
وفي حديث الحكَم بن حزن (الذي رواه أبو داود وغيره): "(...) فأقمنا بها أياما شهدنا فيها الجمعة مع رسول الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- فقام متوكِّئا على عصا، أو قوس، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه..."
ومعلوم أنّ في العصا عدَّة فوائد للخطيب، ومنها: الاعتماد والاتكاء، ولا يكون ذلك إلا لاحتمال شيء من تعب الإطالة واقفا. وقد قال الجاحظ في "البيان والتبيين": "(...) مع الذي عابُوا (أي: الشعوبية) من الإشارة بالعِصيّ، والاتّكاء على أطراف القِسِيّ، وخدِّ وجه الأرض بها، واعتمادها (أي: العرب) عليها إذا اسْحَنْفَرَت في كلامها، وافتنَّتْ يومَ الحفل في مذاهبها". وبتأمُّل "اسحنفرت" يدرَك المقصود. (ابتسامة)

*9*_ عن عبد الله بن بريدة، عن أبيه قال: خَطَبَنَا رسولُ الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- فأقبَل الحسن والحسين –رضي الله عنهما- عليهما قميصان أحمران، يعثُران ويقومان. فنزل، فأَخذَهما، فصعد بهما المنبر، ثم قال: صدق الله: (إنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ). رأيتُ هذَيْن، فلَمْ أصبِر". (أبو داود، وصحَّحه الألباني)
وبما أنّنا دخلنا مجال الحساب والتعداد، لك أن تقدر هذا "الوقت المستقطع". وإليك هذه المعطيات:
_ طول المسجد النبوي في عهد الرسول صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم، بعد غزوة خيبر كان حوالي 50 مترًا وعرضه كذلك. والسؤال: ما هي المدة التي تستغرقها هذه المسافة إذا قطعها صبيَّان، يعثران ويقومان؟
 وإذا افترضنا أنهما دخلا من جهة الحجرات، اقسم المسافة على اثنين، ثم اقدر المدة...
وبعدها قل لي كيف تكون خطبة من ثلاث دقائق يتخللها هذا "الفاصل" غير المتوقَّع!
*10*_  وَعَن ربيعَة بن عبد الله بن الهدير التيمي : أَنَّ عمر بن الْخطاب –رضي الله عنه- قَرَأَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَة عَلَى الْمِنْبَر بسُورَة النَّحْل، حَتَّى إِذا جَاءَ السَّجْدَة نزل فَسجدَ ، وَسجد النَّاس. حَتَّى إِذا كَانَت الْجُمُعَة الْقَابِلَة قَرَأَ بهَا، حَتَّى إِذا جَاءَ السَّجْدَة قَالَ : يَا أَيهَا النَّاس إِنَّمَا نمُرًّ بِالسُّجُود، فَمن سجد فقد أصَاب، وَمن لم يسْجد فَلَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ. وَلم يسْجد عمر" (رواه البخاري).
فاقدر لنا مدة تلاوة سورة النحل، ثم قل لنا ما مدة خطبة تضمَّنتها، وكرَّرها عمر –رضي الله عنه- مرتين!
فإن قلت: إنما المراد بقوله: "قَرَأَ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَة عَلَى الْمِنْبَر بسُورَة النَّحْل": قرأ شيئا منها، جاءك الجواب من صحيح البخاري، حيث تقرأ فيه:
عن المسور بن مخرمة وعبد الرحمان بن عبدٍ القاريِّ أنهما سمعا عمر بن الخطاب يقول: سمعتُ هشام بن حكيم يقرأ سورة الفرقان في حياة رسول الله، فاستمعت لقراءته، فإذا هو يقرأ على حروف كثيرة لم يُقرئنيها رسولُ الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- فكدت أساوره في الصلاة. فتصبَّرتُ حتى سلَّم، فلببته بردائه فقلت: "مَن أقْرَأَك هذه السورة التي سمعتك تقرأ؟" قال: "أَقْرَأنيها رسولُ الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم-" فقلت: كذبتَ، فإنَّ رسول الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- قد أقرأنيها على غير ما قرأتَ!" فانطلقت به أقوده إلى رسول الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- فقلت: "إني سمعتُ هذا يقرأ بسورة الفرقان على حروف لم تقرئنيها". فقال رسول الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: "أرْسِلْه. اقرأ يا هشام". فقرأ عليه القراءة التي سمعتُه يقرأ، فقال رسول الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: "كذلك أُنزِلت" ثم قال: "اقرأ يا عمر". فقرأت القراءة التي أقرأني، فقال رسول الله –صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم: كذلك أُنزِلت. إن هذا القرآن أُنزِل على سبعة أحرف، فاقرءوا ما تيسَّر منه".
ومنه تلاحظ أنّ: "قرأ سورة كذا" و"قرأ بسورة كذا" هما بمعنى واحد.

*تلك عشرة كاملة.* 
والله وليُّ الوفيق..
رجائي أن يكون في هذا مقنع.. وإذا كان من جواب، فرجائي أن يشمل ما أوردتُه هنا وما أوردته من قبل.. فأنت مدين لي بـ 14 جوابًا!! (ابتسامة)
ورجائي أن تتذكر أننا لم نتكلم عن وجازة خطب الرسول -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-، ولا عن علاقة مدتها بمدة صلاة الجمعة، وإنما ركَّزنا فقط على مدى صحة نظرية "الثلاث دقائق"...
هدانا الله جميعا إلى السديد النافع من القول والعمل.

----------


## أفلااطون

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي أبا الفداء :
أولا : ما من فقيه إلا وهو ضمنا إما تلميحا أو تصريحا يتهم مخالفه بقلة الفقه في المسألة التي خالفه فيها , ولكن مشكلتنا القفز أحيانا على واقعية التأمل في حقيقة الأمر دون أن تجذبنا المثالية الزائفة إلى  جهة هذا الرأي أو ذاك .
ثانيا : أخي الكريم لو عدت فتأملت مقالك لوجدت نفسك واقعا فيما نهيتني عنه , لكن الفارق بيني وبينك , أني أنا أتفهمك وأدرك طبيعة التفكير البشري في مثل الحوار وغيره مما تمارسه الذات البشرية بوعي وبدون وعي أحيانا .
ثالثا : ليس من شرط العالم إذا قرر المسألة من خلال كلام الله ورسوله , وعلى وفق القواعد الأصولية وما تقتضيه لغة العرب أن ينقل أقوال المتقدمين فيما يتناوله البحث , وهذا أمر لتقريره مكان آخر .
رابعا : إن كنت تسأل عن التحديد بالثلاث دقائق فنعم لا أعلم من حد الأمر بهذا كما أني على يقين أن من حد الأمر بـ"نصف ساعة" و بـ  "سبع دقائق" ونحوها لا يملك سلفا ينقل عنهم , ولكن الفارق بيني وبين من ذكرت أني أعلم أن النقل في مثل هذا مما لا ينبغي الوقوف عنده , وأن المطالب بذلك إنما أتي من قبل جهله بطرائق أهل العلم , وما درجت عليه تصرفاتهم في مسائل الجدل . ولعلك تراجع في كتب الأصول المبحث الذي تناول إحداث قول ثالث فيما جرى فيه الخلاف على رأيين , وسينفتح لك باب من التأمل فالزمه .
أما إن كنت تطلب نقولا عن أهل العلم تنص على تقصير الخطبة وتطويل الصلاة , فالنقولات تبدأ منذ أن قال أبو القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم (إن قصر الخطبة وطول الصلاة مئنة من فقه الرجل) إلى أن كتب محدثك ما كتب .
سابعا : أذكرك ونفسي وجميع الأخوة بأن تتأمل كيف أني أدعوك إلى متابعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن رماك أبناء قومك عن قوس واحدة , فهذا شأن المصلحين في كل زمان ومكان , ولا بد قبل الشهد من إبر النحل . وكيف أن مألوف العادة لم يجعل المتابعة هنا مما تتقبله النفس , فذهبت ذات اليمين تارة وذات الشمال تارات لعلها أن تجد مستندا في قول هنا أو آخر هناك . وهذا لعمري حال أهل التقليد منذ أن عرفت السماء الأرض .
ثامنا : قال تعالى (ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم تدرسون) , والذي لا محيد عنه وإن ورم أنف من شاء فإن المقلدين لا يدخلون في هذه الآية لا من قبيل ولا دبير , والله المستعان , وعليه التكلان .


يا قومنا أجيبوا داعي الله إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم ..........


تحياتي .

----------


## أفلااطون

بالنسبة لأخي الواحدي فأنا اعجب أشد العجب مما أوردته وكيف توهمت أن في ذلك ما يوحي بما ذكرت فضلا عن أن يدل عليه , ولو عدت إلى كل نص وتأملته لما وجدت أنه يشير إلى التطويل الذي تلمح إليه لامن قريب ولا من بعيد , وخذ مثالا يغنيك عن غيره : قولك (روى أبو داود والترمذي، عن عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - أنَّ النبيَّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- قال: "إذا نَعَسَ أحدُكم يومَ الجمعة، فلْيَتَحوَّلْ من مجلسه ذلك". (صحَّحه الألباني)وهذا يلحق بما سبق. وهو يعني أنَّ بعض الصحابة كان ينتابهم النعاس أثناء خطبة الجمعة، ومن المستبعد أن يطرأ عليهم ذلك بشكل متكرر في خطبة تدوم أقل من ثلاث دقائق إلى الحد الذي يجعل النبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ينبِّههم إلى كيفية التخلص منه!)
كيف أنك نست ما هو معلوم من فعل الصالحين من المبادرة إلى صلاة الجمعة من الساعة الأولى ,هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى : من أين لك إن هذا النعاس كان حال الخطبة , وكيف توهمت أنه لا يشمل كل من أصابه النعاس وهو قاعد ينتظر الخطبة والصلاة ....................؟
 وفي هذا ما يغني عن رد (العشرة الكاملة) فإنها من ذات البابة .



تحياتي إخي الواحدي .

----------


## الواحدي

> بالنسبة لأخي الواحدي فأنا اعجب أشد العجب مما أوردته وكيف توهمت أن في ذلك ما يوحي بما ذكرت فضلا عن أن يدل عليه , ولو عدت إلى كل نص وتأملته لما وجدت أنه يشير إلى التطويل الذي تلمح إليه لامن قريب ولا من بعيد , وخذ مثالا يغنيك عن غيره : قولك (روى أبو داود والترمذي، عن عبد الله بن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - أنَّ النبيَّ -صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم- قال: "إذا نَعَسَ أحدُكم يومَ الجمعة، فلْيَتَحوَّلْ من مجلسه ذلك". (صحَّحه الألباني)وهذا يلحق بما سبق. وهو يعني أنَّ بعض الصحابة كان ينتابهم النعاس أثناء خطبة الجمعة، ومن المستبعد أن يطرأ عليهم ذلك بشكل متكرر في خطبة تدوم أقل من ثلاث دقائق إلى الحد الذي يجعل النبيَّ صلَّى الله عليه وسلَّم ينبِّههم إلى كيفية التخلص منه!)
> كيف أنك نست ما هو معلوم من فعل الصالحين من المبادرة إلى صلاة الجمعة من الساعة الأولى ,هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى : من أين لك إن هذا النعاس كان حال الخطبة , وكيف توهمت أنه لا يشمل كل من أصابه النعاس وهو قاعد ينتظر الخطبة والصلاة ....................؟
> وفي هذا ما يغني عن رد (العشرة الكاملة) فإنها من ذات البابة .
> تحياتي إخي الواحدي .



قال المناوي:
"( إذا نعس أحدكم ) يوم الجمعة هكذا هو في رواية الترمذي ( وهو في المسجد ) أي والحال أنه فيه ( فليتحوّل ) أي لينتقل ندبا ( من مجلسه ) أي من محل جلوسه ( ذلك إلى غيره ) لأنّ بتحوّله يحصل له من الحركة ما ينفي الفتور الموجب للنوم. ومثل الجمعة غيرها.. وخصَّها، للطول فيها بالخطبة فهي مظنة النعاس أكثر".

قال البدر العيني:
"قوله: " فليتحول " أمره بذلك لأنه إذا تحول حصل له من الحركة ما ينفي الفتور المقتضي للنوم، وأخرجه الترمذي وقال: حديث حسن صحيح، وفيه: " إذا نَعَس أحدكم يوم الجمعة"، وأخرجه ابن أبي شيبة أيضا. وقال أيضا: نا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، عن أيوب قال: سمعت رجلاً يخطب يقول: قال محمد: إن النوم في الجمع من الشيطان، فإذا نعس أحدكم فليتحول".
وأخرج عن ابن عمر قال: إذا نعست يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب فتحول.
وعن ابن سيرين أنه كان إذا خشي أن ينعس في الجمعة تحول.
وعن الحسن قال: قال رسول الله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: "النوم أو النعاس في الجمعة من الشيطان، فإذا نعس أحدكم فليتحول".
وعن طاووس قال؛ لأن تختلف السياط على ظهري، أحب إليّ من أن أنام والإمام يخطب يوم الجمعة."

ها قد سددنا البابة، بل وأزلناها! (ابتسامة تلطيفية)

والله ولي التوفيق..

----------


## أبو الفداء

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخي أبا الفداء :
> أولا : ما من فقيه إلا وهو ضمنا إما تلميحا أو تصريحا يتهم مخالفه بقلة الفقه في المسألة التي خالفه فيها , ولكن مشكلتنا القفز أحيانا على واقعية التأمل في حقيقة الأمر دون أن تجذبنا المثالية الزائفة إلى  جهة هذا الرأي أو ذاك .
> 
> سبحان الله! ما توقعته كان! مع أني بينت أنني لست داخلا في الجدال، ولكن النفس تأبى الا الرد وان كانت لا تعترض على هذا الكلام لو قرأته هو نفسه بنفس حروفه وألفاظه في سياق آخر ينصر رأيها أو لا يخالفه، ولو لم تكن هي المخاطبة به! فعجبا لك يا نفس عجبا!
> كل من له عينان وتابع الموضوع من أوله رأى منك المكابرة الواضحة! ولا داعي لتتبع ذلك من كلامك لأنه قد عقب عليه في موضعه من عقب! فقولك أن كل فقيه يفعل هذا في مناظرة أقرانه ليس بمسلم لك، وان فعله من فعله لكان خطأ منه على جلالة منزلته ولا يتابع عليه! فتأمل كيف أنك في الفقرة التالية من ردك ترميني وأقراني بالتقليد المذموم لمجرد أن قلنا لك بأنه لا سلف لك فيما تذهب اليه، وها أنت الآن تقول أنك لست مخالفا لعموم الفقهاء فيما يقع منهم من أمور عاتبناك عليها وبينا لك أنها ليست تصح في مقام مدارسة مثل هذه المسألة!! فما يكون هذا الا أن يكون تناقضا بينا ومكابرة؟ هكذا نفوس البشر، نسأل الله العصمة من كل نقص.. 
> 
> ثانيا : أخي الكريم لو عدت فتأملت مقالك لوجدت نفسك واقعا فيما نهيتني عنه , لكن الفارق بيني وبينك , أني أنا أتفهمك وأدرك طبيعة التفكير البشري في مثل الحوار وغيره مما تمارسه الذات البشرية بوعي وبدون وعي أحيانا .
> 
> ...


سبحان الله!

----------


## الواحدي

والباب الذي ذكر فيه أبو داود هذا الحديث في سننه عنوانه:
"باب الرجل ينعس والإمام يخطب" 
جاء في "عون المعبود": ( إذا نعس أحدكم ) لم يرد بذلك جميع اليوم، بل المراد به إذا كان في المسجد ينتظر صلاة الجمعة، كما ورد في رواية أحمد في مسنده بلفظ "إذا نعس أحدكم في المسجد يوم الجمعة". وسواء فيه حال الخطبة أو قبلها، لكن حال الخطبة أكثر".

وإليك هذا من "مصنف ابن أبي شيبة":
5298- حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عُلَيَّةَ ، عَنِ الْجَرِيرِيِّ ؛ أَنَّ أَبَا الْعَلاَءِ كَانَ يَنَامُ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَهُوَ قَاعِدٌ.
5299- حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللهِ ، عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ الْمُخْتَارِ ، عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ ، قَالَ : كَانَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ ، وَخِلاَسُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو يَنَامَانِ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ نَوْمًا طَوِيلاً ، ثُمَّ يَقُومَانِ فَيُصَلِّيَانِ.
5300- حَدَّثَنَا يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ، قَالَ : حدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي حُرَّةَ ، عَنْ نَافِعٍ ، قَالَ : كَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ يَحْتَبِي يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ وَالإِمَام يَخْطُبُ ، فَإِنْ طَالَ وَضَعَ رَأْسَهُ فِي حِجْرِي".

----------


## أبو الفداء

أخي الواحدي، تأمل ما رد به أخونا الفاضل افلاطون على مشاركتي السابقة ليتبين لك أنك والحال هذه لو نقلت اليه كل ما في بطون الكتب فلن يقتنع الا أن يشاء الله! بل لم يزد قناعة الا بأنك مقلد لا تجيد النظر استقلالا عمن تنقل عنهم، ولأحالك الى باب من أبواب الأصوليين في مصنفاتهم يطالبك بمراجعته قبل أن تواصل النقل والاستدلال! (وعجبا منه اذ يدعي منزلة الاجتهاد المطلق، ويذم التقليد والمقلدين، ثم هو يحيلنا في نفس الوقت الى كتب الأصوليين لنقلد كلامهم فيها، سبحان الله!)

أخي أفلاطون، أعتذر عن حدة ربما بدت مني في كلامي، ولكن يجب أن تتوقع وتفهم - يا من تفهم نفوس البشر وطرائق الفكر والادراك البشري أحسن من غيرك كما تقول - أن كلامك هذا لابد وأن يقابل من اخوانك هؤلاء بمثل ما وجدته منهم .. لا لأنهم دونك في العقل والفهم، ولكن لأننا جميعا نتبع منهجا في النظر لا يسمح لنا باختراع قول جديد والمنافحة عنه وان تبين لنا عواره، فليتسع صدرك لهذا الكلام منا ولتحسن الظن بنا، وفقنا الله واياك الى الخير والصواب ..

----------


## ابن الرومية

أسجل اعجابي بأريحية الشيخ الواحدي و حسن استحضاره للنصوص بارك الله في ذكائكم و وقانا و اياكم شرور أنفسنا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخانا الفاضل أبا الفداء، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.
تأملت باهتمام تعقيبك، كما هو الشأن مع سائر ما تكتبه في هذا المنتدى المبارك، ولا يسعني إلا أن أقول إنه مئنّة من فقهك.. ولعل ما ذكرتَ هو من "الفقه الغائب" الذي نحن بأمسِّ الحاجة إليه في عصرنا هذا...
وقديما، قال أفلاطون، حكيم اليونان: "العِلمُ مصباح النفس، ينفي عنها ظلمة الجهل. فما أمكنك أن تضيف إلى مصباحك مصباح غيرك، فافعل".
ومن كلامه أيضا: "اللّجاج: عُسْرُ انطباع المعقولات في النفس".
ويروى أنَّ خاتمه كان منقوشا عليه: "تحريكُ الساكن أسْهَلُ مِن تسكين المتحرك".
فتأمّل! وأرجو أن يتأمّله سَمِيُّه...

----------


## الواحدي

> أسجل اعجابي بأريحية الشيخ الواحدي و حسن استحضاره للنصوص بارك الله في ذكائكم و وقانا و اياكم شرور أنفسنا


آمين، أخي العزيز.
جعلنا الله جميعا أفضل ممّا يقال عنّا، وستر وغفر ما لا يعلمه خلْقه منّا، ورزقنا الإخلاص في القول والعمل.
وقد قرأت ما كتبتَه في موضع آخر، وانثالت عليَّ تعقيبات على المنوال نفسه؛ لكنني أمسكتُ القلمَ، لِعلَّة لعلَّك أدركتَها الآن...
جزاك الله عنّا خير الجزاء، ولا تحرمنا مِن مفيد إسهاماتك، وثواقب تعقيباتك، ومليح تعليقاتك...

----------


## الواحدي

... وهل لك -أخي ابن الرومية- أن تتكرَّم بإجابتي عن هذا السؤال الذي حيَّر العشابين: قصب الذريرة، المذكور في كتب الطب، أين يمكنني العثور عليه؟
(ابتسامة...)

----------


## أفلااطون

يمكنك الحصول على "قصب الذريرة" بنهاوند إن كنت من أهل الأسفار , فإن لم تنشط فعليك بكتاب : محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد التميمي الذي ألفه في الطب في مجلدين وسماه "حبيب العروس وريحان النفوس" , فستجد فيه بغيتك , ولعل هذا الأمر أرفق بك من تكلف المباحثة فيما يشق عليك أمره . على قول الأول :
إذا لم تستطع شيئا فدعه ......... وجاوزه إلى ما تستطيع .  

وأتمنى أن لا يكون "ابن الرومية" و "الواحدي" و "أبو الفداء" ثلاث من الأرواح حلت بدنا .......


تحياتي .

----------


## أفلااطون

والحقيقة أني وأنا أنظر فيما كتبه الإخوة الكرام وما تجشموه من النقول لم أملك إلا أن أقول لهم ما قاله الشافعي لبعض أصحاب الحديث : "أنتم الصيادلة ، ونحن الاطباء" , ولعل قارئا يقرأ ما كتبه الإخوة الفضلاء من الأثار التي لم يستطيعوا أن يفجروا منها فقها يدعم رأيا أو يرد آخر , ثم يقارن ذلك بما فتح الله به حيال مسألتنا فيقول ما رواه ابن  عساكر في  تاريخه عن الإمام أحمد رحمه الله حين قال : "كان الفقهاء أطباء ، والمحدثون صيادلة ، فجاء محمد بن إدريس طبيبا صيدلانيا"  .

ولا زلنا نقول : يا لله أي أمر يفعله مألوف الاعتقاد .

تحياتي .

----------


## ابن الرومية

> وأتمنى أن لا يكون "ابن الرومية" و "الواحدي" و "أبو الفداء" ثلاث من الأرواح حلت بدنا .......


فلو تمنيت لنا ذلك  مستقبلا و دعوت لنا به و لم تكتف بتمني عدم وقوعه ماضيا لكان كرما تشكر عليه فالفكرة تعجبني  :Smile: 
هذه النمطية التي يخلقها الاسلام في أرواح أتباعه مع احتفاظ كل منهم بشخصيته سواء ساعة الاختلاف أو الاتفاق هي المقصود بالبنيان المرصوص و الجسد الواحد و التوازن الذي ينتج من مبادئ ادارة الاختلاف في المجتمع الاسلامي من عهد تشاجر الصحابة الى يومنا هذا ...فليس صدفة أن تتكرر نفس هذه الملاحظة مع خلوصي او مع عدنان أو مع الواحدي او مع أبي الفداء ...فالحاصل أن التمسك بالتوحيد يخلق الوحدة و شخصية الرجل الواحد... مع المحافظة على توازن الاختلاف ... :Smile:

----------


## أفلااطون

عسى أن لا يكون الحال أخي "ابن الرومية" على رأي ابن عربي في وحدة الوجود (ابتسامة)

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
عفا الله عنك، وشفاك ممّا استبد بك!
صدق سعد باشا! "ما فيش فايدة"!!
وكنت أظن الرفق يجلي عنك غشاوة العناد، لكنك لا تفتأ تؤكد لي أنّ داءك لا دواء له...
وسأعود إلى الكلام في موضوعنا بعد ساعات، بإذن الله.. (والساعة عبارة عن تكرر ثلاث دقائق عشرين مرة!)..
 وأكتفي في هذا المقام بتذكيرك بالتالي:





> [COLOR="Red"]رجائي أن يكون في هذا مقنع.. وإذا كان من جواب، فرجائي أن يشمل ما أوردتُه هنا وما أوردته من قبل.. فأنت مدين لي بـ 14 جوابًا!![/SIZE][/FONT]


تأمَّله! وأنت معفى من الشيء الذي لن تستطيعه، فلك أن تجاوزه.. أجبني فقط بالذي تستطيع!
وأراك موسوسًا بالتثليث، فأنت تُسقطه على كل شيء... فمن دقائقك الثلاث –التي أخالها ستلازمك إلى قيام الساعة- إلى اعتقادك أنَّني ثلاثة في واحد!!
أمّا عن "قصب الذريرة"، فقد ورد في كلام وجَّهته إلى أخينا الفاضل "ابن الرومية"، ولا أدرى بالأعشاب من شيخ العشَّابين.
وفي هذه أيضًا جانبتَ الصواب، فالمشهور المعروف هو أنه كان موجودا بكثرة في الأهواز..
وعلى ذكر الأهواز، رحم الله الشريف الرضي حين قال:
فقُل للحَائن المغرور أمْسَى --- بِمَارِنِك الرَّغَامَة ُ وَالرّغَامُ
أتَعْلَمُ مَن تُخَاطِرُ أوْ تُسامي --- غروراً ما أراك به المنامُ؟
فَخَلِّ عن الطريق لِسَيْل طَوْدٍ --- تَحَدَّرَ لا يُخاض ولا يُعامُ
أَلَمْ يُقْنِعْك بالأهْواز منه --- قطارٌ غَيْمُ عارِضِه القَتامُ؟!

والأكثر مناسبةً لموضوعنا هو قول أبي الطيِّب:
تَقضمُ الجمْرَ والحديدَ الأعادي --- دونَه قَضْمُ سُكَّر الأهوازِ
قال الشارح: "إنَّ أعداءه يقضمون على الجمر والحديد، حنقاً وغيظاً، دون بلوغ مرتبته! فكأنهم يقضمون سُكَّر الأهواز، لأن الإنسان يحب الإكثار من ذلك."
فتأمَّل!!
تأمَّل، وتناول شيئا من قصب الذريرة، فقد وصفه الشيخ الرئيس بأنه ملطِّف! لطف الله بنا جميعا...
وقد سألتُ أخي ابنَ الرومية عن قصب الذريرة، لأنَّ سميَّه سئل نفس السؤال في عصره. ولم أتمعَّن في إجابته.. لكن الآن اكتشفت أنّ إجابته تناسب ما نحن فيه مناسبة عجيبة!
قال أحدهم لابن الرومية: "قصب الذريرة قد ذكر في كتب الطب، وذكروا أنه يستعمل منه شيء كثير. وهذا يدل على أنه كان موجوداً كثيراً؛ وأمَّا الآن فلا يوجد، ولا يخبر عنه مخبر".
فأجاب: "هو موجود، وإنما لا يعلمون أين يطلبونه".
 فقال له: "وأين هو؟"
قال: "بالأهواز منه شيء كثير"..

سبحان الله! هو موجود، وإنما لا يعلمون أين يطلبونه!!!

----------


## أفلااطون

بالنسبة للإخوة ـ آسف ـ للأخ الواحدي فلا زلت أقول : أي متأمل لما يكتبه يجد أنه يجمع من النصوص ما لا يفيد في تحرير مسألتنا لا من قبيل ولا دبير ,  فلا أدري أهو لم يعي ما نتحدث عنه , أم أنه لم يدرك مدلولات النقول التي أوردها وكيف أنها خالية من أن يكون في فحواها فضلا عن ظاهرها أو منطوقها ما قد يؤيد ما ذهب إليه , ومع هذا فأنا لن أخرجه من زمرة الصيادلة (ابتسامة) .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> بالنسبة للإخوة ـ آسف ـ للأخ الواحدي فلا زلت أقول : أي متأمل لما يكتبه يجد أنه يجمع من النصوص ما لا يفيد في تحرير مسألتنا لا من قبيل ولا دبير ,  فلا أدري أهو لم يعي ما نتحدث عنه , أم أنه لم يدرك مدلولات النقول التي أوردها وكيف أنها خالية من أن يكون في فحواها فضلا عن ظاهرها أو منطوقها ما قد يؤيد ما ذهب إليه , ومع هذا فأنا لن أخرجه من زمرة الصيادلة (ابتسامة) .


يبدو من كلامك مع أخيك الواحدي : أنك أعلم منه ، لكني أراه أعقل منك ! (ابتسامة) 
وحبذا لو ضربت صفحا عن التلقب بألقاب الملاحدة أيها الفاضل الذكي ..
ودخولي هنا : إنما كان ابتغاء المعرفة ، والتماس فضل علم ضاعت مفاتيحه ؟ فلعلك لا تجد في نفسك من تلك الكلمات يا أخي  ... وحذار من مراماة القارة !!

----------


## أبو الفداء

> فلو تمنيت لنا ذلك  مستقبلا و دعوت لنا به و لم تكتف بتمني عدم وقوعه ماضيا لكان كرما تشكر عليه فالفكرة تعجبني 
> هذه النمطية التي يخلقها الاسلام في أرواح أتباعه مع احتفاظ كل منهم بشخصيته سواء ساعة الاختلاف أو الاتفاق هي المقصود بالبنيان المرصوص و الجسد الواحد و التوازن الذي ينتج من مبادئ ادارة الاختلاف في المجتمع الاسلامي من عهد تشاجر الصحابة الى يومنا هذا ...فليس صدفة أن تتكرر نفس هذه الملاحظة مع خلوصي او مع عدنان أو مع الواحدي او مع أبي الفداء ...فالحاصل أن التمسك بالتوحيد يخلق الوحدة و شخصية الرجل الواحد... مع المحافظة على توازن الاختلاف ...


بارك الله فيك، ما أجمل ما كتبته يمينك أيها المبارك .. 
ويا ليت هذه الأرواح الثلاثة تجتمع في جسد واحد حقا! (ابتسامة)
انها فوبيا المخالفة والبارانويا أيها الحبيب، وقانا الله واياك من شرها!
ولو أنه تأمل في تاريخ مشاركاتنا في هذا المجلس المبارك نحن الثلاثة لتبين أنه يستحيل أن نكون عضوا واحدا! ولكنها المكابرة ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله! 
وأنا أتساءل لماذا طرأ في ظنه هذا التصور؟! ألأننا خالفناه وأثقلنا عليه في ابطال دعواه؟ فلو تأمل لوجد أنه ما من يد امتدت لتكتب في هذا الموضوع الا وخالفته، أولها يد الفاضل أبي مالك حفظها الله وسدده ... فلعلنا نكون في الحقيقة سبعة أوراح في جسد واحد؟ 
نعم الجسد هذا اذا ... يا سيد أفلاطون (ابتسامة)

----------


## أفلااطون

بالنسبة لما ذكرته أخي النوراني فأنا وأيم الله لم أجد في نفسي تجاهك أو تجاه أحد من الإخوة إلا ما يحمده الأخ المؤالف . وأما ما أشرت إليه من الاسم فليست الأسماء حكرا على أول من تسمى بها , ولتقرير هذا وما قد يتوهمه متوهم من مسائل التشبه مقام آخر .
عود إلى المقصود : لا زلت أقول لكل أحد من الإخوة الكرام :

تأمل أخي منصفا , وقلب دلالت الألفاظ , وانظر بعمق فيما أوردته وأورده الإخوة من الآثار تجدها تتفق في تقرير ما سطرته لك , وعسى أن يكون لي ولك غنمه , ويسلم المخالف من غرمه . (وهذا الموضع مما يصح أن يستثنى من قاعدة الضمان المشهورة :  الغنم بالغرم) .......(ابتسامة)   .



تحياتي .

----------


## نضال مشهود

خطبة الجمعة فيما يقل عن ثلاث دقائق من التصورات المحالة أو كادت ،
لكن على مذهب أفلاطون اليوناني : التصورات كلها موجودة متحققة في الخارج !

----------

